# OT: SE Division GM Draft



## cpawfan

Since the offseason is upon us, I wanted to do something that would hopefully be fun for everyone in the SE Division. So I'm starting a GM Draft in the Magic forum (since ralaw agreed to help run it) with the goal to have all of the spots filled by posters from the SE Division team forums.

For those that don't aren't familiar with GM Drafts, what we do is have one person represent each of the teams and then all of the NBA players are available to be drafted. The draft order will be randomly determined and then each round will be conducted in a snake format where the person with the first pick then has picks 60 & 61.

If you are interested in participating please sign up in this thread and feel free to ask any questions as well.


----------



## cpawfan

Please indicate which team you'd like to represent. I'll update this post with the information

Boston - *Weasel*
New Jersey - *GM3*
New York - *The Future7*
Philadelphia - *Miamiballer2k5*
Toronto - *Kingpin66*
Chicago - *wadeshaqeddie*
Cleveland - *Flash is the Future*
Detroit - *THE TAKEOVER*
Indiana - *cpawfan*
Milwaukee - *Rawse*
Atlanta - *master8492*
Charlotte - *Charlotte_______*
Miami - *Diophantos*
Orlando - *Lachlanwood32*
Washington - *New Jazzy Nets*
Dallas - *Captain Obvious*
Houston - *BigWill33176*
Memphis - *MusaSK*
New Orleans - *Net2*
San Antonio - *gian*
Denver - *Vuchato*
Minnesota - *socco*
Portland - *deanwoof*
Seattle - *ghoti*
Utah - *patrick_wandalowski*
Golden State - *TheAtlien*
LA Clippers - *MOHeat*
LA Lakers - *Pain5155*
Phoenix - *KiddFan4eva5*
Sacramento - *Dark Praetor*


----------



## Diophantos

Did one last year and it was fun. I'll take the Heat.


----------



## lw32

cpawfan, put me down for Orlando. Thanks.


----------



## master8492

I'll take Atlanta.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I'd like Dallas please.


----------



## deanwoof

I want the Potland Trail of Blaze


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I will take the Philadelphia 76ers


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

we pick players and then what? is it like a fantasy team? some more details please


----------



## cpawfan

patrick_wandalowski said:


> we pick players and then what? is it like a fantasy team? some more details please


We pick our teams and then discuss who we think got the best team.


----------



## The Future7

Nice, I'll take Dallas.
Oh someone took them. Knicks


----------



## Kingpin66

Ill take the Toronto Raptors


----------



## Charlotte_______

Ill take the Charlotte Bobcats of course.


----------



## cpawfan

I took Indiana


----------



## Diophantos

Will there be a time limit for picks? I guess we can finalize all that when we get enought people signed up...


----------



## cpawfan

Diophantos said:


> Will there be a time limit for picks? I guess we can finalize all that when we get enought people signed up...


Yeah, we'll do all that standard stuff.


----------



## BigWill33176

give me the rockets, please


----------



## Dark Praetor

I'd like Sacramento thanks


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i'll take UTAH


----------



## GM3

New Jersey please


----------



## ghoti

GM3 said:


> New Jersey please


Well, I'm at least as SE as this guy.

I'll take Seattle.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

cAN I HAVE PHEONIX PLZ???!!! tHANKS i would apreciate it! :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

Pistons please


----------



## Real

I'll take the Hornets


----------



## socco

Pups please.


----------



## reHEATed

Ill take Bulls


----------



## MarioChalmers

Spurs please.


----------



## Pain5155

Lakers


----------



## Flash is the Future

Cavs Please! Changed my mind.


----------



## Vuchato

I'll take Denver


----------



## Kingpin66

How will you determine who picks where? and when do you expect to start the draft?


----------



## cpawfan

Kingpin66 said:


> How will you determine who picks where? and when do you expect to start the draft?


Once the teams are filled, I'll use a randomizing program to order the teams.


----------



## MOHeat

I'll take the Clippers


----------



## MarioChalmers

Man, someone take a team. :sad:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I'll take the Wizards. If thats okay. Saw it advertised on the Nets Board. But it's cool if you don't want me in. Ill try to post in this part of the board more often. I am slowly making my way through most of the nba teams.


----------



## MusaSK

Memphis.


----------



## cpawfan

OK, I filled the last 3 spots over AIM and now I'll use http://www.randomizer.org/ to set the draft order


----------



## cpawfan

I've got the teams in order 1 to 30 from list in post 2. Here is draft order. I'll start another thread to keep track of the picks. We'll use this thread to discuss the draft.




> 1 Set of 30 Unique Numbers Per Set
> Range: From 1 to 30 -- Unsorted
> 
> Job Status:
> Set #1:
> 
> p1=24, p2=3, p3=27, p4=4, p5=16, p6=22, p7=30, p8=29, p9=28, p10=14, p11=11, p12=2, p13=1, p14=5, p15=6, p16=8, p17=17, p18=26, p19=19, p20=20, p21=15, p22=10, p23=21, p24=7, p25=18, p26=12, p27=23, p28=9, p29=13, p30=25


Seattle - ghoti
New York - The Future7
LA Clippers - MOHeat
Philadelphia - Miamiballer2k5
Dallas - Captain Obvious
Minnesota - socco
Sacramento - Dark Praetor
Phoenix - KiddFan4eva5
LA Lakers - Pain5155
Orlando - Lachlanwood32
Atlanta - master8492
New Jersey - GM3
Boston - Weasel
Toronto - Kingpin66
Chicago - wadeshaqeddie
Detroit - THE TAKEOVER
Houston - BigWill33176
Golden State - TheAtlien
New Orleans - Net2
San Antonio - gian
Washington - New Jazzy Nets
Milwaukee - Rawse
Denver - Vuchato
Cleveland - Flash is the Future
Memphis - MusaSK
Charlotte - Charlotte_______
Portland - deanwoof
Indiana - cpawfan
Miami - Diophantos
Utah - patrick_wandalowski


----------



## Vuchato

I have the 23rd overall pick, would like to trade it and a lower round pick for a 2nd and 3rd round pick


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'm at #20, looking to trade down. I'm looking 1st Rounder/4th Rounder for 2nd Rounder/3rd Rounder type of deal.


----------



## MOHeat

When is the draft? and where?


----------



## Vuchato

we use the other thread, It'll last a while (can take 8 hours/pick) dunno when it starts.

cpawfan, do we pm the person selecting after us once we pick?


----------



## cpawfan

MOHeat said:


> When is the draft? and where?


We're pretty much ready to start. I just need to notify the first few people.

The official selection thread (no comments) is here http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=288691


----------



## cpawfan

Vuchato said:


> we use the other thread, It'll last a while (can take 8 hours/pick) dunno when it starts.
> 
> cpawfan, do we pm the person selecting after us once we pick?


Yes, please PM the person selecting after you once you have picked.


----------



## MemphisX

damn it


----------



## lw32

MemphisX said:


> damn it


Bit late?

I have the 10th pick, it's open for trades depending on who is available when it comes around.

It'll be interesting to see what everyone's draft strategy is. I'm sure some will go young and for the future, whereas others will go for now.

I'm willing to deal a 2nd and 5th for a top 15 1st and 10th.


----------



## ghoti

Well, I didn't think about that pick for very long.


----------



## ghoti

If anybody wants my 2nd and 3rd for a first rounder and a low round pick, PM me.


----------



## Pain5155

who wants #9?


----------



## cpawfan

ghoti said:


> Well, I didn't think about that pick for very long.


Gee, I don't think anyone will be surprised with that pick.


----------



## ghoti

cpawfan said:


> Gee, I don't think anyone will be surprised with that pick.


It was down to him or Relando Balkman.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Open to offers. I have the 26th and 35th picks in the first two rounds.


----------



## The Future7

I was torn between my 2 favorite players. It was either Kobe or Wade. Since Kobe is just a little better than Wade right now, I had to go with him.


----------



## cpawfan

Please remember, trades aren't official unless PM'd to either ralaw or myself by both parties.


----------



## Kingpin66

I have #14 and #46 in the first two rounds if anyone interested in any type of deal...let me know...Im willing to deal a 2nd and 3rd for a 1st and 4th...for the many who have already posted up....and I would love to move up in the 1st round if anyones interested


----------



## Weasel

Willing to trade my first rounder for a late first rounder and a 2nd rounder. Will add a later rounder to match the picks. I am the Celtics.


----------



## socco

Oh man, looks like Dirk may fall to me at #6. Sweet!


----------



## Pain5155

when is the first pick on the clock?


----------



## ralaw

Pain5155 said:


> when is the first pick on the clock?


It has already begun
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=288691


----------



## Captain Obvious

I just drafted Dirk fifth overall, but I'm open to trading him for a mid first rounder and another 2nd rounder.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Anyone who has a pick out of the next 8 or so picks and wants Tim Duncan let me know, send me a PM or talk to me on AIM. My AIM s/n is MiamiBaller2k5 im on most of the time. I would basically be willing to do Duncan, 4th,8th for 1st,3rd,7th


----------



## Diophantos

I might be looking to either trade out of the 1st round (for 2nd/3rd rounders) or trade up in the 1st round. I currently have the 29th pick (Miami). PM me.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Cant wait for my turn.. :banana:


----------



## ralaw

Sacramento (Dark Praetor) is officially on the clock.


----------



## Kingpin66

I had a feeling that Dirk would get picked right after Socco put the Dirk comment up there


----------



## cpawfan

Kingpin66 said:


> I had a feeling that Dirk would get picked right after Socco put the Dirk comment up there


I'm pretty sure that was his plan.


----------



## Pain5155

who wants #9? It better be a good deal.


----------



## cpawfan

Great Pick by socco (especially in this forum)


----------



## socco

cpawfan said:


> I'm pretty sure that was his plan.


Indeed. Kinda screwed up the final part of the plan though. Oh well.


----------



## cpawfan

socco said:


> Indeed. Kinda screwed up the final part of the plan though. Oh well.


You were very close though and made a hell of a recovery.

As a reminder to everyone, if you are going to be away from the computer for a while and think you might miss your pick, you can send a list of players to ralaw or myself.


----------



## socco

I realized at work today that I forgot to PM one of you guys with my pick. I knew Garnett would be gone by the time I got home, so I was just hoping Howard will still be around. Can't go wrong either way really.


----------



## ralaw

Pain5155 with the first shocker of the draft in my opinion.....McGrady!!! I guess if we're going by name recognition it's a great pick, but if people look at the injury's it's rather risky.


----------



## Pain5155

Everyone has there injury problems. I was planning to take nash but once i saw McGrady was still on the table, i had to take him.


----------



## Weasel

Only 4 picks away for me, definetly willing to trade for the right price.


----------



## The Future7

I'm surprised no one took the 2 time MVP. After all, he is a 2 time MVP.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

The Future7 said:


> I'm surprised no one took the 2 time MVP. After all, he is a 2 time MVP.


Im not, people usually pick young guards or big man!


----------



## Kingpin66

If anyones interested in dealing a 1st rounder and 4th for 2nd and 3rd let me know


----------



## cpawfan

Lach with the high risk / high reward pick


----------



## lw32

The Future7 said:


> I'm surprised no one took the 2 time MVP. After all, he is a 2 time MVP.


He's not a top 10 talent. He's also on the declining side of his career. Nash has had 2 great seasons, and sure he can be labelled a two time MVP. Does he fit the mold of past 2-timers? No. He makes his teammates better, but if you stuck a mature PG in his place they'd get you the same results. This is all my opinion, I don't think he's worth a top 10 pick.

I think we should refrain from talking about players that haven't been picked yet, so I won't say anything about players still on the board.



> Lach with the high risk / high reward pick


Yeah, it was between Stoudemire and someone else. Stoudemire had youth and potential on his side, so I took him. I was actually thinking that Ming would drop to 10, but it didn't happen.

Stoudemire's a good pick because it doesn't bog down my team, I can play him at the 4 or 5 depending on the tempo of my offense and the rest of my picks. That versatility is key. If I need to run and gun, he's great. I thought he'd be gone by now, the only knock on him is his injury really. He's young, and probably needs to play a little more defense, but he's capable. As for the injury, he's looked good in SL, a little out of shape and a little slow, but that'll catch up. He should gain most of his explosiveness with time. As long as he's healthy it won't be a problem, his game can even adapt if he loses a step, as shown in SL.


----------



## lw32

It's GM3's pick now, 8 hours since I pm'd master8492.

Let's get this thing moving.


----------



## GM3

I made my pick. I think the selection thread is wrong, it says masters has till 2:15 but the last pick was made more than 12 hours ago.


----------



## cpawfan

GM3 said:


> I made my pick. I think the selection thread is wrong, it says masters has till 2:15 but the last pick was made more than 12 hours ago.


I did that on the selection thread to give him the benefit of the doubt since that is from when I PM'd him. However, since Lach PM'd I have no problem following the rules and skipping him.

BTW, you just ruined Rawse's entire draft


----------



## GM3

cpawfan said:


> I did that on the selection thread to give him the benefit of the doubt since that is from when I PM'd him. However, since Lach PM'd I have no problem following the rules and skipping him.
> 
> BTW, you just ruined Rawse's entire draft


He can always go with Rudy Gay.


----------



## cpawfan

What a surprise, Weasel took Brand. I never saw that one coming.


----------



## Weasel

cpawfan said:


> What a surprise, Weasel took Brand. I never saw that one coming.



I know, firefox kept crashing when I signed on today, I had to resert my computer twice and was hoping master8492 didn't jump online and steal Brand.


----------



## The Future7

Lachlanwood32 said:


> He's not a top 10 talent. He's also on the declining side of his career. Nash has had 2 great seasons, and sure he can be labelled a two time MVP. Does he fit the mold of past 2-timers? No. He makes his teammates better, but if you stuck a mature PG in his place they'd get you the same results. This is all my opinion, I don't think he's worth a top 10 pick.
> 
> I think we should refrain from talking about players that haven't been picked yet, so I won't say anything about players still on the board.


lol. I wasnt serious about Nash, I only said that so he would be in everyones thoughts.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

For anyone that cares im going to be making everyones team on nba 2k6 and sim the season and see how everything comes out. Because I want something more then just debating who has a good team.


----------



## Kingpin66

If anyones interested in #14 let me know now, cause ive got some good offers but nuthing thats been great...in less than an half an hour i will pick if there isnt anything good on the table


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Sorry if this has been asked but are this years rookies eligible to be drafted?


----------



## cpawfan

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but are this years rookies eligible to be drafted?


Yes they are eligible


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

New Jazzy Nets said:


> For anyone that cares im going to be making everyones team on nba 2k6 and sim the season and see how everything comes out. Because I want something more then just debating who has a good team.


Nice... i want to see how my team mesh together in that game! Hopefully i would do good.:banana:


----------



## Flash is the Future

Kingpin66 said:


> If anyones interested in #14 let me know now, cause ive got some good offers but nuthing thats been great...in less than an half an hour i will pick if there isnt anything good on the table


 Read your PMs.


----------



## cpawfan

[David Stern] I have a trade to announce [/David Stern]

Washington trades and Toronto receives:
Pick #21 (Round 1, Pick 21)
Pick #40 (Round 2, Pick 10)
Pick #81 (Round 3, Pick 21)

Toronto trades and Washington receives:
Pick #14 (Round 1, Pick 14)
Pick #47 (Round 2, Pick 17)
Pick #134 (Round 5, Pick 14) 

Washington is on the clock.


----------



## Kingpin66

It was tough to make that deal...I hope the player I was looking at will be there at 21


----------



## reHEATed

ehh....I want to pick

with the trade, is the 8 hours reset, or do I still pick at 10 pm?


----------



## reHEATed

I got who I wanted at 15

I saw brand slipping a lot, but knew he wouldnt get all the way to me. Instead I got a scorer, and one of the best in the league....and he can play either the one or the two, so I have some versatility with my future picks


----------



## Diophantos

Still may be looking to trade my 1st rounder (29) and acquire 2nd/3rd rounders. You know you want another 1st rounder...PM me with offers.


----------



## lw32

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I got who I wanted at 15
> 
> I saw brand slipping a lot, but knew he wouldnt get all the way to me. Instead I got a scorer, and one of the best in the league....and he can play either the one or the two, so I have some versatility with my future picks


I was looking at Brand with the 10th pick, but decided to go with Amare.

Arenas was a good pick, young guard. Gives you the same versatility as I was talking about with drafting Amare.


----------



## lw32

I'm looking for a 1st rounder. Not willing to trade the house, but actively looking. Also looking for a early 2nd rounder. Willing to trade any of my picks.

cpawfan do trades need to be even?


----------



## cpawfan

Trades need to have the same # of picks on both sides


----------



## cpawfan

Another trade

Miami trades and Phoenix recieves
Pick #29 (Round 1, Pick 29)
Pick #152 (Round 6, Pick 2)

Phoenix trades and Miami receives
Pick #53 (Round 2, Pick 23)
Pick #68 (Round 3, Pick 8)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anyone want a first round (29th) pm me offfers!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

26th,35th,and 86th picks are available


----------



## hobojoe

Trading up to #14 to take Shawn Marion? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ZÆ

AK47 is on the block, PM me with offers.


----------



## MarioChalmers

hobojoe said:


> Trading up to #14 to take Shawn Marion? Doesn't make sense to me.


Truedat. So many better candidates.


----------



## MusaSK

Looking to trade Memphis's 25th pick for 20-22nd pick.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

hobojoe said:


> Trading up to #14 to take Shawn Marion? Doesn't make sense to me.


Stats don't lie, he is really underated I maybe could've gotten him at 21 but wasn't sure. I didn't give up that much anyway because I have plenty of players that will make my team good

LINK. Marion ranks 3rd overall. LINK


----------



## Kingpin66

Everyone the Toronto Raptors are interested in getting a 20-30 pick and are willing to deal anything involving a 2nd rounder and 3rd rounder as well or what ever you want


----------



## Kingpin66

I would like to get a late 1st rounder or early 2nd rounder if someone is interested in 2 early 3rd rounders....Im looking to get a later round pick as well


----------



## Pain5155

Offering my 2nd and 3rd round picks (Lakers).

PM offers.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Kingpin66 said:


> I would like to get a late 1st rounder or early 2nd rounder if someone is interested in 2 early 3rd rounders....Im looking to get a later round pick as well


Dude... Dwight was picked 6th.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Just to clairify why I traded Duncan, I love Timmy but Jermaine O'Neal is a guy I had ranked close to him and once he started to slip I thought it would be best in my interests to try and aquire Jermaine and move up in the draft. I did that and now have 2 second round picks to place the proper pieces around him.


----------



## cpawfan

Trade time again

Philadelphia trades and Milwaukee receives
Tim Duncan (Round 1, Pick 4)
Pick #64 (Round 3, Pick 4)
Pick #244 (Round 9, Pick 4)

Milwaukee trades and Philadelphia receives
Pick #22 (Round 1, Pick 22)
Pick #39 (Round 2, Pick 9)
Pick #262 (Round 9, Pick 22)


----------



## Captain Obvious

Great deal for Milwaukee.


----------



## cpawfan

I find it absolutely hilarious that Vince Carter was selected earlier in this draft than in the draft in the Nets forum.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

proposed trade

Nuggets get
47
100
134

Wizards get
23-Vince Carter
143
158


----------



## Vuchato

Nuggets accept


----------



## cpawfan

To make it official

Washington trades and Denver receives
Pick #47 (Round 2, Pick 17)
Pick #100 (Round 4, Pick 10)
Pick #134 (Round 5, Pick 14)

Denver trades and Washington receives
Vince Carter (Round 1, Pick 23)
Pick #143 (Round 5, Pick 23)
Pick #158 (Round 6, Pick 8)


----------



## GNG

Since I think Tim Duncan is still the best player in the league, the trade was a no-brainer for me.

There wasn't anyone around at 22 who wowed me either, especially not for a franchise player.


----------



## cpawfan

Rawse said:


> Since I think Tim Duncan is still the best player in the league, the trade was a no-brainer for me.
> 
> There wasn't anyone around at 22 who wowed me either, especially not for a franchise player.


Quit being modest, we know you think he is the second best player in the league


----------



## lw32

I nominate an Isiah Thomas award and John Nash award to be voted on at the end of the draft.

I see some bad picks/trades (Isiah candidate), and I bet 1 guy will trade half his team when it's all said and done (Nash candidate).


----------



## Dark Praetor

very actively looking for an early second/late first rounder, contact me if interested.


----------



## cpawfan

2 GM's have been skipped and I will replace inactive GM's


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I nominate an Isiah Thomas award and John Nash award to be voted on at the end of the draft.
> 
> I see some bad picks/trades (Isiah candidate), and I bet 1 guy will trade half his team when it's all said and done (Nash candidate).


Im going to take a shot in the dark and say that I will get the Isiah vote. But I think my team will do really well in the 2k6 simulation.


----------



## lw32

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Im going to take a shot in the dark and say that I will get the Isiah vote. But I think my team will do really well in the 2k6 simulation.


I wasn't actually thinking about anyone in particular. It's far too early to tell. Shawn Marion wasn't a terrible pick, but his fantasy value and real value are different in my opinion. I can't see Marion ever leading a team far, but if you went by his fantasy ranking you'd get a different story.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I wasn't actually thinking about anyone in particular. It's far too early to tell. Shawn Marion wasn't a terrible pick, but his fantasy value and real value are different in my opinion. I can't see Marion ever leading a team far, but if you went by his fantasy ranking you'd get a different story.


Thats why I knew I had to get a all star scorer so i traded bck into the first to nab Vince.


----------



## Captain Obvious

cpawfan said:


> 2 GM's have been skipped and I will replace inactive GM's


I think the guy skipped at 17 should be replaced, but the other guy should get a little more time.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Captain Obvious said:


> I think the guy skipped at 17 should be replaced, but the other guy should get a little more time.


 Thanks lol. I'm just a really late sleeper in the Summer.


----------



## Samael

I could replace the inactive Houston GM if he still doesn't shows up, if you want me to. I promise to very active like in the Suns GM Draft.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

My 29th pick is up for grabs, pm me offers


----------



## Vuchato

I was thinking of trading up to 29th to grab Paul. good thing I waited.


----------



## socco

I was thinking of trading up to 28th to grab Paul. good thing I got too greedy.


----------



## MusaSK

Memphis Is Willing to trade Round 3 and Round 4 picks for a Second Round Pick, either one of the following:

31. Utah -
32. Miami -
33. Indiana -
34. Portland -
35. Charlotte -


----------



## cpawfan

socco said:


> I was thinking of trading up to 28th to grab Paul. good thing I got too greedy.


:rotf:


----------



## cpawfan

MusaSK said:


> Memphis Is Willing to trade Round 3 and Round 4 picks for a Second Round Pick, either one of the following:
> 
> 31. Utah -
> 32. Miami -
> 33. Indiana -
> 34. Portland -
> 35. Charlotte -


I'm willing to listen, send me a PM


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Even though im pretty satisfied with Marion. I am willing to listen to offers for him. Looking to get a player that was picked before him. Once someone suggests a player they would be willing to trade we can talk. Only players that were picked before 14. Thanks. Also if you don't want to PM me then just talk to me on AIM.


----------



## Vuchato

Kidd at 32? there's a steal. well, that finishes off the top tier of my board, but I still have 4 projected first rounders on my board.

EDIT: and why is cpawfan always on except when it's his turn to pick


----------



## cpawfan

Vuchato said:


> EDIT: and why is cpawfan always on except when it's his turn to pick


Hey, I have a life :curse:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Also interested in moving up in the mid 3rd/4th round have 3 fifth round picks willing to work with. Also Marion is available. PM with offers.


----------



## cpawfan

Good job everyone on the wrap around. Charlotte_________ now is on the clock and will be able to make both of his picks when he gets here


----------



## Diophantos

Vuchato said:


> Kidd at 32? there's a steal.


I thought so. I traded down with the expectation that he would be long gone.


----------



## lw32

Looking for a 2nd rounder. Earlier than mine, somewhere between 37 and 44.

Nice pick cpawfan. Chris Paul was a big one, I was trying to move into the late 1st to grab him...glad I didn't because I would have made the trade and he wouldn't have been on the board.


----------



## Diophantos

Haha, I just realized that cpawfan's team so far in this draft (Paul and Jefferson) is exactly the same as my team so far in the Nets forum draft. It'll be interesting to see what we each do with the same core (assuming we both keep that core).


----------



## cpawfan

Diophantos said:


> Haha, I just realized that cpawfan's team so far in this draft (Paul and Jefferson) is exactly the same as my team so far in the Nets forum draft. It'll be interesting to see what we each do with the same core (assuming we both keep that core).


Make that 3 drafts. WSE just did it in the Suns draft too.


----------



## cpawfan

As a reminder, please make sure to check that the player you want hasn't already been selected.


----------



## lw32

Josh Smith selected too early, in my opinion. Fine with me though, let the good guys slide.


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Josh Smith selected too early, in my opinion. Fine with me though, let the good guys slide.


While there are players I would have selected in front of him, it really comes down to your GM philosophy. Some people could choose to build a team for the future instead of trying to win it all now.


----------



## Flash is the Future

cpawfan said:


> While there are players I would have selected in front of him, it really comes down to your GM philosophy. Some people could choose to build a team for the future instead of trying to win it all now.


 Aren't we trying to select the best team NOW?


----------



## MusaSK

Flash is the Future said:


> Aren't we trying to select the best team NOW?


Nah, we're trying to have fun. 

I think a Ray Allen-Josh Smith combo would be very effective.


----------



## cpawfan

Flash is the Future said:


> Aren't we trying to select the best team NOW?


It is really up to you. You are emulating a GM, so you can choose if you care about things like attitude, injury history, age & contract. 

Personally, I'm in three of these things at the moment, so I'm trying a different plan in each one, in part so people can't as easily guess who I'm going to pick, but also to force myself to look at players from a different perspective.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I'm interested in moving up to the 2nd round. PM me with what you want.


----------



## socco

cpawfan said:


> Hey, I have a life :curse:


Psh, that's no excuse.


----------



## Kingpin66

Who evers interested in #40 let me know and pm your trade offers I got some interesting offers and in half an hour if I dont get anything a bit better I wll pick


----------



## MarioChalmers

Getting Baron Davis = Sweet.


----------



## The Future7

gian said:


> Getting Baron Davis = Sweet.


Ive been trying to move up all day to get him


----------



## reHEATed

im looking to get an additional second round pick....if anybody is looking to trade a pick in the next 10 or so, send me a pm saying what you would be looking for....Gilbert is not available


----------



## ZÆ

gian said:


> Getting Baron Davis = Sweet.


I got him in the Nets Draft and everyone thought it was a bad pick, i don't know why besides for his injuries hes a great player.


----------



## Diophantos

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I got him in the Nets Draft and everyone thought it was a bad pick, i don't know why besides for his injuries hes a great player.


1) He has not played even 70 games in a season since 2002. (50, 67, 46, 54)

2) He is one of the worst shot-chuckers in the league. 16 shots a game at 39%? Please, make it stop.

When he decides (and is healthy enough) to play like he can, there are few better or more fun to watch--He's an excellent playmaker, strong, with good handles, plays passing lanes well. But more often than not he just decides that he won't try and penetrate, and ends up chucking 30 footers.


----------



## lw32

Great post Diophantos.

Although for when he was taken the pick wasn't bad. Baron Davis won't help the offense flow at all though. It's basically Davis dictating the flow, the ball and thus the players around him.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Great post Diophantos.
> 
> Although for when he was taken the pick wasn't bad. Baron Davis won't help the offense flow at all though. It's basically Davis dictating the flow, the ball and thus the players around him.


Who says he'll be playing point guard? :angel:


----------



## lw32

gian said:


> Who says he'll be playing point guard? :angel:


Baron Davis at the 2 guard could be a disaster. He's got good passing skills when he uses them, he should be a drive and dish pg. He should also play within the offense, not take random 3's. Surround him with good shooters and I could see him doing well. He had Murphy, Fisher, Dunleavy and Richardson in GS though, all decent shooters, but had a so-so season for his standards. His willingness to get in shape will always be a question too, and could be the reason for his injuries. He's explosive however, even if I think he's a bit over his ideal weight.

Who else do you have?


----------



## ATLien

*smh* at letting Felton drop this far.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Baron Davis at the 2 guard could be a disaster. He's got good passing skills when he uses them, he should be a drive and dish pg. He should also play within the offense, not take random 3's. Surround him with good shooters and I could see him doing well. He had Murphy, Fisher, Dunleavy and Richardson in GS though, all decent shooters, but had a so-so season for his standards. His willingness to get in shape will always be a question too, and could be the reason for his injuries. He's explosive however, even if I think he's a bit over his ideal weight.
> 
> Who else do you have?


I can say as many bad things about the people picked before him in the 2nd round. 

Who knows, really, if I get a good, tall point guard, then it wouldn't be very troublesome playing Baron Davis at the 2. Your criticism's points are the reasons he dropped this far I guess, 'cause if he was everything (weight, injuries cancelled) you hoped for, he would've been taken early in the 1st. But obviously, I respect your opinion.


----------



## Kingpin66

Maybe Davis can work, I was considering him right before as well, but I wanted to get some sort of big man who can help....Its a move that can pay off


----------



## lw32

gian said:


> I can say as many bad things about the people picked before him in the 2nd round.
> 
> Who knows, really, if I get a good, tall point guard, then it wouldn't be very troublesome playing Baron Davis at the 2. Your criticism's points are the reasons he dropped this far I guess, 'cause if he was everything (weight, injuries cancelled) you hoped for, he would've been taken early in the 1st. But obviously, I respect your opinion.


I think he was a good pick for so late, don't get me wrong. It just depends on the situation he's put in. Surround Davis with players that don't need the basketball and he could thrive. Spot shooters would be good. You never know which Davis will show up to play.

There's been a lot of questionable picks, which makes it fun. I'd go off more often about picks, but then again I'm prone to make a bad selection here and there. Amare could be considered a reach. But he's played well in SL and will be fine in my opinion, last year he was a top 3 pick in these drafts so I thought I'd take him once Ming went.


----------



## reHEATed

im looking for another pick in this round....anybody looking to trade, pm me


----------



## Captain Obvious

I'm picking pretty soon in this round but if my guys are gone I may look to trade down into the early part of the third round. PM me with any offers or talk to me on AIM.


----------



## lw32

I'm looking to move my pick too. 50th overall. Looking for a package, either for a player already selected or 3rd and 4th rounders.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Looking to move up in the 3rd or 4th rounds or both. MArion is available but only if another player is included. These are the picks I can work with in any combination. 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340


----------



## The Future7

I'm looking to move up from 59. I need something in the 51-58 range


----------



## Weasel

I haven't done any trades so far but am very willing too. PM me with good offers.


----------



## lw32

I'm looking to move #51, the pick up now. I have about another 1.5 hours on the clock before I'll make the pick. PM me with offers.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Im looking to move, plz pm me offers plz!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm looking to move #51, the pick up now. I have about another 1.5 hours on the clock before I'll make the pick. PM me with offers.




id offer ya something but all i have is 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340


----------



## lw32

My picks been traded. I'll wait for cpawfan and ralaw to post the trade so it's official.


----------



## deanwoof

i think i'm just gonna pick all the players that have been involved in fights....

truly make it the jail blazers/thug team. ..

can i pick charles oakley somehow?


----------



## cpawfan

Sorry for the delay, but I have a trade to announce

Orlando trades and Lakers receive
Pick #51 (Round 2, Pick 21)
Pick #171 (Round 6, Pick 21)

Lakers trade and Orlando receives
Pick #69 (Round 3, Pick 9)
Pick #112 (Round 4, Pick 22)


----------



## lw32

I'm looking to package some of my picks for a pick between 61 and 67. I'm not looking to move my 3rd rounders.


----------



## cpawfan

I'm replacing Charlotte_________ with lukewarmplay as the GM of the Bobcats


----------



## lukewarmplay

i'm interested in trading a 4th and 5th for a 3rd and 7th. anybody up for that?


----------



## Diophantos

Dark Praetor - Jamison has already been selected (New Orleans at 42).


----------



## cpawfan

For those that are jonesing to make some picks, here is something to pass time

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=290539


----------



## lw32

I'm looking for one of the next picks. I have 2 4th's and a 5th rounder to offer. Obviously not all 3 in one trade though. Interested? PM me.


----------



## cpawfan

Hell of a young front line ghoti has now.

LeBron, Bogut and Krstic :jawdrop:


----------



## Captain Obvious

Camby was already taken.


----------



## cpawfan

Captain Obvious said:


> Camby was already taken.


I really thought Rawse could read. Learn something new everyday


----------



## socco

:laugh:

Oh Rawse...


----------



## Captain Obvious

Again! :laugh:


----------



## GNG

This is why I stopped drinking at noon in college.

Is LeBron taken?


----------



## GNG

cpawfan said:


> I really thought Rawse could read. Learn something new everyday


What is this scribble?


----------



## cpawfan

:cheers: Rawse :clap: :clap: :clap:

third time is a charm


----------



## lw32

Next time just use 'crtl f' on the first page and type in the name of the player you want to select. An easy way to figure if he's taken.


----------



## ghoti

Ben Gordon apparently found out he was the organization's third choice and now refuses to play for the Bucks.


----------



## lw32

Gerald Wallace has already been selected.

I'm still looking for a 3rd rounder, willing to trade 2 4th round picks to move up.


----------



## ghoti

Gerald Wallace > LeBron


Number of times drafted --

Wallace - 3
LeBron - 1


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic & Picks 120, 121, 180, 181, 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry & Picks 119, 122, 179, 182, 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince & Picks 118, 123, 178, 183, 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, & Picks 117, 124, 177, 184, 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin & Picks 116, 125, 176, 185, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng & Picks 115, 126, 175, 186, 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes & Picks 114, 127, 174, 187, 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd & Picks 113, 128, 152, 173, 188, 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury & Picks 129, 171, 172, 189, 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer & Picks 111, 112, 130, 190, 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy & Picks 71, 110, 131, 170, 191, 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom & Picks 72, 109, 132, 169, 192, 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard & Picks 73, 108, 133, 168, 193, 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor & Picks 74, 81, 107, 167, 194, 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich & Picks 75, 106, 135, 166, 195, 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (THE TAKEOVER)* - AK47, Camby & Picks 76, 105, 136, 165, 196, 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (BigWill33176)* - Hinrich & Picks 44, 77, 104, 137, 164, 197, 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton & Picks 78, 103, 138, 163, 198, 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Net2)* - AI, Jamison & Picks 79, 102, 139, 162, 199, 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis & Picks 80, 101, 140, 161, 200, 221, 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince & Picks 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon & Picks 82, 99, 142, 159, 202, 219, 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman & Picks 83, 98, 100, 134, 203, 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups & Picks 84, 97, 144, 157, 204, 217, 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (MusaSK)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith & Picks 85, 96, 145, 156, 205, 216, 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace & Picks 86, 95, 146, 155, 206, 215, 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace & Picks 87, 94, 147, 154, 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ & Picks 88, 93, 148, 153, 208, 213, 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron & Picks 89, 92, 149, 209, 212, 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson & Picks 90, 91, 150, 151, 210, 211, 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## Kingpin66

If someone is interested I have 74 and 81....Im giving everyone a half an hour to give me some offers...I dont mind dealing one of them but let me know as soon as possible


----------



## reHEATed

Arenas
Richardson
Nocioni

shooting, slashing, defense/toughness. I like the mix I have

wish I had big man, but my stratedy is always best man available. Might backfire later, but I do like the players I have


----------



## lw32

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Arenas
> Richardson
> Nocioni
> 
> shooting, slashing, defense/toughness. I like the mix I have
> 
> wish I had big man, but my stratedy is always best man available. Might backfire later, but I do like the players I have


Nocioni bpa? I'm not sure about that one. He's a heck of a player, but not bpa when you drafted.


----------



## reHEATed

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nocioni bpa? I'm not sure about that one. He's a heck of a player, but not bpa when you drafted.


maybe not for most people, but the way he played my team last year in the playoffs, he is in my mind....so I picked him.


----------



## cpawfan

Another trade

Detroit trades and Dallas recieves
Pick #76 (Round 3, Pick 16)
Pick #225 (Round 8, Pick 15)

Dallas trades and Detroit receives
Pick #116 (Round 4, Pick 26)
Pick #125 (Round 5, Pick 5)


----------



## GNG

ghoti said:


> Ben Gordon apparently found out he was the organization's third choice and now refuses to play for the Bucks.


Well, F! him. I'll just select Kirk Hinrich instead.

...oh waitaminute...


----------



## lw32

Still looking for a 3rd rounder for 2 4th rounders...still.


----------



## Vuchato

We should shorten the time limit in this draft. the Suns one is running fine, and it started at five hours, and is moving to three hours. not many missing picks, and they started after us and I think have already passed us.


----------



## cpawfan

Vuchato said:


> We should shorten the time limit in this draft. the Suns one is running fine, and it started at five hours, and is moving to three hours. not many missing picks, and they started after us and I think have already passed us.


Honestly, I don't have the available time to run this draft with a shorter time limit


----------



## ATLien

Finally got my pick in, sorry.

****, slim picking at center or what?


----------



## cpawfan

TheATLien said:


> Finally got my pick in, sorry.
> 
> ****, slim picking at center or what?


It all comes down to how you value players and how you want to build your team.


----------



## deanwoof

cpawfan said:


> Honestly, I don't have the available time to run this draft with a shorter time limit


*****. j/k you're doing a good job imo. first draft i've ever done. so yeah.


----------



## MarioChalmers

So what do you guys think of the Devin Harris pick?


----------



## cpawfan

gian said:


> So what do you guys think of the Devin Harris pick?


Horrible, you should trade him to me for an 11th rounder


----------



## deanwoof

gian said:


> So what do you guys think of the Devin Harris pick?


pretty crazy pick, but i guess you werent lying about playing bdiddy at the 2 guard 
but seems to me they'll clash as devin harris is more a scoring guard (at least in college he was) than a traditional pg. 

speaking of clashing, ben wallace and ron ron baby.


----------



## cpawfan

I'm a bit young at the moment, but I can score

PG: Chris Paul
SF: Richard Jefferson
PF: Charlie Villanueva


----------



## lw32

Morrison and Villanueva are both good offensive options for the 3rd round. But what happens defensively? Good picks none the less.


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Morrison and Villanueva are both good offensive options for the 3rd round. But what happens defensively? Good picks none the less.


I have a scoring PG, a scoring wing and a scoring big man that can all pass. My defense will come


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> I have a scoring PG, a scoring wing and a scoring big man that can all pass. My defense will come


Jefferson's no slouch at either end. And I love Chris Paul. Your teams looking good if you're going to run a faster paced offense. There are a few players who would fit in well at the 3 and 5 for you cpawfan, but I won't name them incase they fall to me :wink:


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Jefferson's no slouch at either end. And I love Chris Paul. Your teams looking good if you're going to run a faster paced offense. There are a few players who would fit in well at the 3 and 5 for you cpawfan, but I won't name them incase they fall to me :wink:


I've got my lists, it is just a matter of who falls to me.


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic & Picks 120, 121, 180, 181, 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry & Picks 119, 122, 179, 182, 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince & Picks 118, 123, 178, 183, 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, & Picks 117, 124, 177, 184, 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson & Picks 176, 185, 225, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng & Picks 115, 126, 175, 186, 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes & Picks 114, 127, 174, 187, 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd & Picks 113, 128, 152, 173, 188, 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury & Picks 129, 171, 172, 189, 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer & Picks 111, 112, 130, 190, 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko & Picks 110, 131, 170, 191, 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire & Picks 109, 132, 169, 192, 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z & Picks 108, 133, 168, 193, 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette & Picks 107, 167, 194, 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni & Picks 106, 135, 166, 195, 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (THE TAKEOVER)* - AK47, Camby & Picks 105, 116, 125, 136, 165, 196, 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (BigWill33176)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye & Picks 104, 137, 164, 197, 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza & Picks 103, 138, 163, 198, 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Net2)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert & Picks 102, 139, 162, 199, 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris & Picks 101, 140, 161, 200, 221, 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince & Picks 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron & Picks 99, 142, 159, 202, 219, 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West & Picks 98, 100, 134, 203, 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen & Picks 97, 144, 157, 204, 217, 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (MusaSK)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith & Picks 85, 96, 145, 156, 205, 216, 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach & Picks 95, 146, 155, 206, 215, 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison & Picks 94, 147, 154, 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva & Picks 93, 148, 153, 208, 213, 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron & Picks 89, 92, 149, 209, 212, 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson & Picks 90, 91, 150, 151, 210, 211, 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## lw32

It'll be interesting to see Mike James playing the two. I trust Diophantos' judgement though, he does know his basketball. It's still a risky situation, but could pay off next to Kidd. Switch James to defend the 1's I guess, but play off the ball on offense.


----------



## Diophantos

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It'll be interesting to see Mike James playing the two. I trust Diophantos' judgement though, he does know his basketball. It's still a risky situation, but could pay off next to Kidd. *Switch James to defend the 1's I guess, but play off the ball on offense.*


That's the idea. I appreciate the vote of confidence, Lachlan. 

Seriously though, I think that could work quite well. Kidd has shown great ability to defend 2 guards in this league; at this point in his career it's arguable that he defends them better than he defends quicker 1's like Parker. So you let James--a quick, aggressive defensive player himself, as we recall from his Detroit days--take those guards and put Kidd on 2's. Have James play off the ball a little on offense, stroke threes, penetrate at times. Don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## lw32

Diophantos said:


> That's the idea. I appreciate the vote of confidence, Lachlan.
> 
> Seriously though, I think that could work quite well. Kidd has shown great ability to defend 2 guards in this league; at this point in his career it's arguable that he defends them better than he defends quicker 1's like Parker. So you let James--a quick, aggressive defensive player himself, as we recall from his Detroit days--take those guards and put Kidd on 2's. Have James play off the ball a little on offense, stroke threes, penetrate at times. Don't see why it wouldn't work.


I agree about Kidd on the defensive end, matching him up against 2 guards shouldn't be too big of a problem. Nobody really stops the best players in the L anyways.

The only problem I'd worry about is Mike James himself. He comes off as a cocky guy who considers himself a star, but really isn't. He had a nice season last year, dominated the ball a whole lot, and took a lot of shots for a second option offensively. If he could tone down his act a little, it might do him some good. His defense last year wasn't great, I just took a look at his DRtg. It's gone up about +20 since his (very short lived) Detroit days.

On your time though he'd do fine. Rasheed, Butler and Kidd aren't the type of players to demand shots constantly like a superstar would. I liked the Butler pick, I was wishing he'd fall to me in the 3rd round. Instead I took Boozer.


----------



## Diophantos

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I agree about Kidd on the defensive end, matching him up against 2 guards shouldn't be too big of a problem. Nobody really stops the best players in the L anyways.
> 
> The only problem I'd worry about is Mike James himself. He comes off as a cocky guy who considers himself a star, but really isn't. He had a nice season last year, dominated the ball a whole lot, and took a lot of shots for a second option offensively. If he could tone down his act a little, it might do him some good. His defense last year wasn't great, I just took a look at his DRtg. It's gone up about +20 since his (very short lived) Detroit days.


He took about 15 shots a game; I don't see why he couldn't average nearly that many on this team, and they'd be better shots with Kidd feeding him.
As for the DRtg, well, you know the deal with that stat. He goes to another good defensive team and it will shoot down 20 points again. That's how the stat works. He showed the capability to be an aggressive defender in Detroit. That's all I'm saying.



> On your time though he'd do fine. Rasheed, Butler and Kidd aren't the type of players to demand shots constantly like a superstar would. I liked the Butler pick, I was wishing he'd fall to me in the 3rd round. Instead I took Boozer.


Yep. I wonder how that Amare/Boozer pairing will work itself out...


----------



## cpawfan

Diophantos said:


> He took about 15 shots a game; I don't see why he couldn't average nearly that many on this team, and they'd be better shots with Kidd feeding him.
> As for the DRtg, well, you know the deal with that stat. He goes to another good defensive team and it will shoot down 20 points again. That's how the stat works. He showed the capability to be an aggressive defender in Detroit. That's all I'm saying.


You're entering an area that is harder to quantify. although useage rate gets us part of the way there. James' shots came from dominating the ball, while Kidd is a classic set up guy. I suppose you could argue that Vince and Kidd work, but are you going to put James in the same class as Vince?


----------



## Diophantos

cpawfan said:


> You're entering an area that is harder to quantify. although useage rate gets us part of the way there. James' shots came from dominating the ball, while Kidd is a classic set up guy. I suppose you could argue that Vince and Kidd work, but are you going to put James in the same class as Vince?


I certainly don't think James is the same class of player as Vince, but he can play off Kidd the same way Vince does--spotting up for threes while Kidd controls the rock, but also able to create shots on his own.

(...and my starting lineup is all complete, barring future modifications. hooray...)


----------



## cpawfan

I was debating between Chandler and Roy and you made it very easy for me.

PF: Charlie Villanueva
SF: Richard Jefferson
SG: Brandon Roy
PG: Chris Paul

I think I might be able to play a little fast :angel:


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

The first 3 rounds are in the books: besides your own team, whose squad do u like?

1. Dallas: PG Jameer Nelson/ SG Rip Hamilton/ PF Dirk Nowitzki/ F Marvin Williams
2. Boston: SF Rashard Lewis/ PF Elton Brand/ C Zydrunas Ilgauskas
3. Washington: SG Vince Carter/ PF Shawn Marion


----------



## lw32

Diophantos said:


> He took about 15 shots a game; I don't see why he couldn't average nearly that many on this team, and they'd be better shots with Kidd feeding him.
> As for the DRtg, well, you know the deal with that stat. He goes to another good defensive team and it will shoot down 20 points again. That's how the stat works. He showed the capability to be an aggressive defender in Detroit. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Yep. I wonder how that Amare/Boozer pairing will work itself out...


I don't think I'll be running too much, no need. Boozer had a great season last year, so I felt I had to pick him considering how young he is. He can also negate some of Amare's weaknesses. My team still needs some work, but I have a few picks headed my way so. I thought about moving Terry to the 2, but I'm not going to. Too many mismatches.

As for James, he's only ever had one good defensive season. He was only in Detroit for 26 games, not big enough of a sample for me. He'll also try and become "the leader" during crunch time, Rasheed should be the man for those shots on your team though.

Interesting that you've got your starting 5 pretty much down already though after trading your 1st, interesting way of doing things. It might pay off too.


----------



## lukewarmplay

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I don't think I'll be running too much, no need. *Boozer had a great season last year, so I felt I had to pick him considering how young he is. He can also negate some of Amare's weaknesses*. My team still needs some work, but I have a few picks headed my way so. I thought about moving Terry to the 2, but I'm not going to. Too many mismatches.
> 
> As for James, he's only ever had one good defensive season. He was only in Detroit for 26 games, not big enough of a sample for me. He'll also try and become "the leader" during crunch time, Rasheed should be the man for those shots on your team though.
> 
> Interesting that you've got your starting 5 pretty much down already though after trading your 1st, interesting way of doing things. It might pay off too.


i'm not sure what you mean. i thought that they have the same weakness, and it's not on the offensive side of the floor.


----------



## lw32

lukewarmplay said:


> i'm not sure what you mean. i thought that they have the same weakness, and it's not on the offensive side of the floor.


Amare's weaknesses are defense and rebounding. Boozer definitely takes care of the rebounding aspect. As for defensively, he's actually not as bad as advertised. Amare gets a bad rap defensively too. Boozer won't block a lot of shots, but he'll stay on the ground and use his body. DRtg is number of points allowed per 100 posessions. If you take a look at his DRtg it's not bad either. Neither are great defenders though, which is why I said some of the weaknesses, not all.


----------



## lw32

Memphis will probably take the full 8 hours, he missed his last pick too. I'd suggest chopping his time down, but that wouldn't really be fair on him I guess.


----------



## cpawfan

MusaSK stepped down and now Dumpy will be taking over Memphis


----------



## MarioChalmers

Marcus Williams then Rudy Gay -- consecutive picks. The next guy *should* pick Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## lw32

gian said:


> Marcus Williams then Rudy Gay -- consecutive picks. The next guy *should* pick Hilton Armstrong.


The rookies are going so early in this draft compared to the Phoenix and New Jersey drafts.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The rookies are going so early in this draft compared to the Phoenix and New Jersey drafts.


I'm not surprised with either pick. And I don't see any extra benefit from drafting a good veteran at this point, for my team at least. Harris, Gay and Bosh, my team is good to go for the future -- and we'll contend now especially with Baron Davis in the squad.


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The rookies are going so early in this draft compared to the Phoenix and New Jersey drafts.


The Suns draft is operating without rookies


----------



## lukewarmplay

gian said:


> I'm not surprised with either pick. And I don't see any extra benefit from drafting a good veteran at this point, for my team at least. Harris, Gay and Bosh, my team is good to go for the future -- *and we'll contend now especially with Baron Davis in the squad*.



that's such a weird thing to say. unless you meant "argue a position" by contend. 

sorry, that was mean- but i really think davis is more a hindrance than a help, even at sg.


----------



## lukewarmplay

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Amare's weaknesses are defense and rebounding. Boozer definitely takes care of the rebounding aspect. As for defensively, he's actually not as bad as advertised. Amare gets a bad rap defensively too. Boozer won't block a lot of shots, but he'll stay on the ground and use his body. DRtg is number of points allowed per 100 posessions. If you take a look at his DRtg it's not bad either. Neither are great defenders though, which is why I said some of the weaknesses, not all.


you've certainly analyzed it more thoroughly than i could have, and you make good points. the other problem with amare, as i understand it, is that it's still a question mark whether his abilities and potential are at or near where they were before last year.


----------



## MarioChalmers

lukewarmplay said:


> that's such a weird thing to say. unless you meant "argue a position" by contend.
> 
> sorry, that was mean- but i really think davis is more a hindrance than a help, even at sg.


:laugh: 

I don't know, really. I can't argue with you 'cause I don't think we'll ever settle anything. I think people like Baron Davis, Steve Francis or Stephon Marbury are overrated, but I don't think they're a hindrance -- they'd be good in the right environment. Besides, Baron's led the Hornets to the playoffs before. I don't think we'll "contend" for the championship, but I think we'll sneak in the playoffs.


----------



## lw32

lukewarmplay said:


> you've certainly analyzed it more thoroughly than i could have, and you make good points. the other problem with amare, as i understand it, is that it's still a question mark whether his abilities and potential are at or near where they were before last year.


Amare is a question mark. And it'll remain a question about whether he'll return to form until at least midway through the season. However, from everything I've seen and heard he's been pretty good so far for a guy that came off surgery. Sure, he doesn't have all his explosiveness back yet, but I don't think that'll stop him. Supposedly he's improved his passing game and other areas too. Seeing as he went 3rd in most fantasy drafts last year, I thought at 11 he was a good gamble.


----------



## lw32

Luke Ridnour was a great pick up this late. There must still be a few teams without point guards, right?


----------



## reHEATed

Ricky Davis- 44th pick


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Back to making it a little shorter just do what Tersk does in the mavs draft. Don't update all the time just let people pick then when you get online you can update the picks. People can just check the selection thread to see if who their thinking about has been taken. Or you could get someone to help you run it. Because with 8 hours I just lose interest everyday more and more. I think if you could trim it down to at least 6 hours would be ok. But perferbly less tiem then that also. Just my opinion but this draft is moving slower then any of the others. I really wouldn't be surprised if my draft finishes before this one.


----------



## lw32

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Back to making it a little shorter just do what Tersk does in the mavs draft. Don't update all the time just let people pick then when you get online you can update the picks. People can just check the selection thread to see if who their thinking about has been taken. Or you could get someone to help you run it. Because with 8 hours I just lose interest everyday more and more. I think if you could trim it down to at least 6 hours would be ok. But perferbly less tiem then that also. Just my opinion but this draft is moving slower then any of the others. I really wouldn't be surprised if my draft finishes before this one.


Possibly because you've only had 2 picks so far? That could be a reason why it seems slower. We're pretty much on pace with the NJ draft, considering when we both started (I think).

I've got no problem changing it to 5 hours cpawfan, I'll be able to edit the list sometimes too.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Possibly because you've only had 2 picks so far? That could be a reason why it seems slower. We're pretty much on pace with the NJ draft, considering when we both started (I think).
> 
> I've got no problem changing it to 5 hours cpawfan, I'll be able to edit the list sometimes too.


That could be the reason. But for some reason the suns draft is much more fun. Maybe it's because all the trades and discussions we have. But yes I do want this thing to be a little faster because I want to see how my team is starting to look. But I haven't checked on this bored in a long time because I knew that my next pick was 141 and I knew I could'nt trade up. But I at least think the rounds should get shorter eventually.


----------



## cpawfan

I believe this was meant for this thread



THE TAKEOVER said:


> I was going to take a PG but then I noticed K-Mart was still there and had to pick him up, even with his knees. I seam to be getting some good low post D with all the drafts so far.


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> I believe this was meant for this thread


I've been trying to work out how to move that post, then I realized it wasn't possible! Oh the joys of a newbie.


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I've been trying to work out how to move that post, then I realized it wasn't possible! Oh the joys of a newbie.


There isn't an easy way. I just copied the text and then deleted the old post. I also unsticked that thread so hopefully it won't happen again

As far as shortening the time, I'd like to hear some more opinions considering that we end up with a fair amount of picks that are missed and then selected after the 8 hours. IMHO, that is why the draft may feel slow.


----------



## ZÆ

cpawfan said:


> I believe this was meant for this thread


ya, where did I post it lol?


----------



## ZÆ

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I've been trying to work out how to move that post, then I realized it wasn't possible! Oh the joys of a newbie.


Just have to split the thread then merge it in to this one. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## cpawfan

THE TAKEOVER said:


> ya, where did I post it lol?


In the thread about the actual draft


----------



## MarioChalmers

I think Anderson Varejao went two rounds too early.


----------



## ATLien

Nah, he's good man. Solid rebounder, too. And runs the break well on offense. I just wanted to make sure I got another big, before even more went off the board.


----------



## Diophantos

Brevin Knight was already taken, Weasel. Memphis at 85.


----------



## Weasel

Diophantos said:


> Brevin Knight was already taken, Weasel. Memphis at 85.



My mistake, I edited my selection and took TJ Ford.


----------



## Diophantos

TheATLien said:


> Nah, he's good man. Solid rebounder, too. And runs the break well on offense. I just wanted to make sure I got another big, before even more went off the board.


He's not a starter in this league yet. You can't average 6.2 fouls per 40 minutes and start.

Or, you can, but you won't play very much.


----------



## socco

gian said:


> I think Anderson Varejao went two rounds too early.


Two? I would say more like four.


----------



## MarioChalmers

socco said:


> Two? I would say more like four.


Heh. I wouldn't be surprised if he went in the sixth, because he's really popular -- but fourth round surprised me.


----------



## lw32

Steve Francis is available. Took him solely because he was BPA. Not looking for a lot, just a decent 2 or 3.


----------



## Diophantos

Mike James has already been picked, KiddFan4Eva5.


----------



## lw32

I'm not exactly sure what I'm trying to do with my team. I guess I'm stocking up on talent, and then looking to trade. My team's decent, but I can't see it meshing too well at the moment. Not enough defense. I guess I could always try and outshoot the other team? Suggestions are encouraged.

5 - Amare Stoudemire
4 - Carlos Boozer
3 - Andrea Bargnani
2 - Steve Francis
1 - Jason Terry


----------



## Dark Praetor

I think you might want some more size on your wings to lockdown the big 2/3s as your next pick - while he's nice offensively, Bargnani isn't gonna slow down someone like Artest who'll just post him up all day long.

While we're on the subject, I think I've got a pretty good idea of players I'm looking at for my next pick, anyone have any advice?

1 Sam Cassell
2 Larry Hughes
3 Hedo Turkeyglue
4 Kevin Garnett
5

I guess I need a bit more size around the wing and some more rebounding, any ideas?


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic & Picks 120, 121, 180, 181, 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry & Picks 119, 122, 179, 182, 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince & Picks 118, 123, 178, 183, 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, & Picks 117, 124, 177, 184, 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson & Picks 176, 185, 225, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng & Picks 115, 126, 175, 186, 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu & Picks 127, 174, 187, 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston & Picks 128, 152, 173, 188, 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury & Picks 129, 171, 172, 189, 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis & Picks 130, 190, 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja & Picks 131, 170, 191, 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair & Picks 132, 169, 192, 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford & Picks 133, 168, 193, 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla & Picks 167, 194, 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden & Picks 135, 166, 195, 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (THE TAKEOVER)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon & Picks 116, 125, 136, 165, 196, 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (BigWill33176)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley & Picks 137, 164, 197, 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao & Picks 138, 163, 198, 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Net2)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour & Picks 139, 162, 199, 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay & Picks 140, 161, 200, 221, 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince & Picks 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier & Picks 142, 159, 202, 219, 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams & Picks 134, 203, 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem & Picks 144, 157, 204, 217, 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber & Picks 145, 156, 205, 216, 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye & Picks 146, 155, 206, 215, 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller & Picks 147, 154, 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy & Picks 148, 153, 208, 213, 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron. Mike James, Tyson & Picks 149, 209, 212, 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy & Picks 150, 151, 210, 211, 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what I'm trying to do with my team. I guess I'm stocking up on talent, and then looking to trade. My team's decent, but I can't see it meshing too well at the moment. Not enough defense. I guess I could always try and outshoot the other team? Suggestions are encouraged.
> 
> 5 - Amare Stoudemire
> 4 - Carlos Boozer
> 3 - Andrea Bargnani
> 2 - Steve Francis
> 1 - Jason Terry


You need glue guys and 3 basketballs. If you keep Francis, I wouldn't start him and I wouldn't start Bargnani either. Plenty of value still left on the wings.


----------



## cpawfan

Dark Praetor said:


> I think you might want some more size on your wings to lockdown the big 2/3s as your next pick - while he's nice offensively, Bargnani isn't gonna slow down someone like Artest who'll just post him up all day long.
> 
> While we're on the subject, I think I've got a pretty good idea of players I'm looking at for my next pick, anyone have any advice?
> 
> 1 Sam Cassell
> 2 Larry Hughes
> 3 Hedo Turkeyglue
> 4 Kevin Garnett
> 5
> 
> I guess I need a bit more size around the wing and some more rebounding, any ideas?


You need some guys that are willing to do the dirty work, especially in the middle


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> You need glue guys and 3 basketballs. If you keep Francis, I wouldn't start him and I wouldn't start Bargnani either. Plenty of value still left on the wings.


I was actually thinking of playing Francis or Bagnani off the bench. I'm just stockpiling talent, Isiah style. I have a glue guy in mind for my next pick, a good defender.

I'm looking to move any of my players (besides Amare).


----------



## cpawfan

*Please include the pick # when you make a selection. It makes managing the draft a lot easier*


----------



## Captain Obvious

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what I'm trying to do with my team. I guess I'm stocking up on talent, and then looking to trade. My team's decent, but I can't see it meshing too well at the moment. Not enough defense. I guess I could always try and outshoot the other team? Suggestions are encouraged.
> 
> 5 - Amare Stoudemire
> 4 - Carlos Boozer
> 3 - Andrea Bargnani
> 2 - Steve Francis
> 1 - Jason Terry


Interesting team. Lots of talent, but like you said you need a LOT of help on defense. Also, that lineup looks like 2 PG's and 3 PF's to me. I'd shop Bargnani, you could probably get good value for him.


----------



## master8492

Who wants to trade picks PM.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jameer Nelson's been picked, I would've taken him over Devin Harris if he wasn't.


----------



## Diophantos

There's one guy that I'm fairly surprised hasn't been taken yet. I doubt (and hope) he falls to me 20 something picks from now, but just a little odd he hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## ghoti

Is my team better or worse than the real Cavaliers?


----------



## cpawfan

Another trade to announce

Phoenix trades and Washington receives
Pick #128 (Round 5, Pick 8)
Pick #173 (Round 6, Pick 23)

Washington trades and Phoenix receives
Pick #143 (Round 5, Pick 23)
Pick #160 (Round 6, Pick 10)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Are we still on the 8 hour clock?


----------



## cpawfan

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Are we still on the 8 hour clock?


Yes

We are only 2 picks behind the Nets forum draft, so I don't see a reason to reduce it


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

cpawfan said:


> Yes
> 
> We are only 2 picks behind the Nets forum draft, so I don't see a reason to reduce it


But the suns draft is about 100 picks in front of these 2. Just my opinion but I think that 8 hours is way too much. Only 3 picks go by in a day. If no one picks.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Well i think it should be at least reduced a little bit, its taking a bit long. Um.. maybe 6 hours then?


----------



## cpawfan

New Jazzy Nets said:


> But the suns draft is about 100 picks in front of these 2. Just my opinion but I think that 8 hours is way too much. Only 3 picks go by in a day. If no one picks.


You're continued objection is noted


----------



## cpawfan

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Well i think it should be at least reduced a little bit, its taking a bit long. Um.. maybe 6 hours then?


Here's the thing. I'm an adult with a family and a day job. In addition to working 9+ hours a day I also have to spend time commuting and see and talk with members of my family. Staying on top of the draft, pming people, verifying trades, etc takes time. 

Also, I didn't set up this draft to be completed in a short time. I set the 8 hour limit fully understanding how long something like this takes.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

cpawfan said:


> Here's the thing. I'm an adult with a family and a day job. In addition to working 9+ hours a day I also have to spend time commuting and see and talk with members of my family. Staying on top of the draft, pming people, verifying trades, etc takes time.
> 
> Also, I didn't set up this draft to be completed in a short time. I set the 8 hour limit fully understanding how long something like this takes.


Allright I understand. But I think some people could help you out with running it. But either way it's cool. I'll probably need all the time I can get with running my draft.


----------



## ZÆ

cpawfan said:


> Here's the thing. I'm an adult with a family and a day job. In addition to working 9+ hours a day I also have to spend time commuting and see and talk with members of my family. Staying on top of the draft, pming people, verifying trades, etc takes time.
> 
> Also, I didn't set up this draft to be completed in a short time. I set the 8 hour limit fully understanding how long something like this takes.


Let me know if I can help in any way.



-I'm looking for a scoring PG or SG, everything is on the thrading block, PM me with offers.


.


----------



## lw32

New Jazzy Nets said:


> But the suns draft is about 100 picks in front of these 2. Just my opinion but I think that 8 hours is way too much. Only 3 picks go by in a day. If no one picks.


Some of us wouldn't be able to pick within a less amount of time. Some of us have university, jobs, school, family, girlfriends, friends, alcohol to consume, parties to attend, places to be, etc.. While 8 hours might feel long, in my opinion it's better. I don't want a draft which isn't realistic and where teams capitilize only because others couldn't make it on time, instead of solid picks. By changing the time you accomodate less people. Those who want it at 5 hours or whatever are still accomodated with the 8 hour period, you can pick early. It's rare to see someone take the full 8 hours.


----------



## lw32

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Let me know if I can help in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> -I'm looking for a scoring PG or SG, everything is on the thrading block, PM me with offers.
> 
> 
> .



Interested in Stever Francis?


----------



## lw32

Diophantos said:


> There's one guy that I'm fairly surprised hasn't been taken yet. I doubt (and hope) he falls to me 20 something picks from now, but just a little odd he hasn't been taken yet.


I think I know who you're thinking of.


----------



## Diophantos

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I think I know who you're thinking of.


Well, Wally was the guy I was thinking of. Probably others who have slipped, but I was kind of surprised he fell to the 5th round.


----------



## ZÆ

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Interested in Stever Francis?


maybe, send an offer


----------



## reHEATed

PG- Gilbert Arenas
SG- Jason Richardson
SF- Andres Nocioni
F/C- Drew Gooden
F/C- Stromile Swift

a fastbreaking youth filled team. Opinions on it?


----------



## Pain5155

the draft needs to go faster since its getting a bit dull, 3 hours is enough.


----------



## cpawfan

Pain5155 said:


> the draft needs to go faster since its getting a bit dull, 3 hours is enough.


Perhaps I'd give this more consideration if you hadn't just been skipped for not making a pick in 8 hours.

I'm not asking you to leave the draft, but if you or anyone else is bored you can drop out and I'll find a replacement


----------



## cpawfan

wadeshaqeddie said:


> PG- Gilbert Arenas
> SG- Jason Richardson
> SF- Andres Nocioni
> F/C- Drew Gooden
> F/C- Stromile Swift
> 
> a fastbreaking youth filled team. Opinions on it?


Your interior defense is horrible. They'd have trouble stopping a high school team from scoring.


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic, Delonte West, Bobby Simmons & Picks 180, 181, 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry, Nene, Speedy & Picks 179, 182, 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince, Duhon, Wilcox & Picks 178, 183, 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, Crawford, MoPete & Picks 177, 184, 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson & Picks 176, 185, 225, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Barbosa & Picks 175, 186, 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu, Brezec & Picks 174, 187, 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston, Szczerbiak & Picks 152, 173, 188, 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury, Kwame & Picks 171, 172, 189, 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis, Granger & Picks 190, 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja, Zo & Picks 170, 191, 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair, Kevin Martin & Picks 169, 192, 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford, Harpring & Picks 168, 193, 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla & Picks 167, 194, 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden, Stromile & Picks 166, 195, 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (THE TAKEOVER)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon, Bonzi, Mo Williams, Antoine Walker & Picks 165, 196, 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (BigWill33176)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley & Picks 137, 164, 197, 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao & Picks 138, 163, 198, 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Net2)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour & Picks 139, 162, 199, 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay & Picks 140, 161, 200, 221, 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince & Picks 141, 143, 158, 160, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier & Picks 142, 159, 202, 219, 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams & Picks 134, 203, 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem & Picks 144, 157, 204, 217, 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber & Picks 145, 156, 205, 216, 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye & Picks 146, 155, 206, 215, 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller & Picks 147, 154, 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy & Picks 148, 153, 208, 213, 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron. Mike James, Tyson & Picks 149, 209, 212, 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy & Picks 150, 151, 210, 211, 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## lw32

Diophantos said:


> Well, Wally was the guy I was thinking of. Probably others who have slipped, but I was kind of surprised he fell to the 5th round.


I actually thought Sam Cassell wasn't taken at the time. I can understand why Wally dropped. He's extremely one dimensional and has constant injury problems. Didn't he pick up a bad knee the other day? Supposedly his knee's so bad that there it's basically bone on bone now. Won't be long till Wally has demised into an injury prone jump shooter. Well, possibly without the "jump."


----------



## Diophantos

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I actually thought Sam Cassell wasn't taken at the time. I can understand why Wally dropped. He's extremely one dimensional and has constant injury problems. Didn't he pick up a bad knee the other day? Supposedly his knee's so bad that there it's basically bone on bone now. Won't be long till Wally has demised into an injury prone jump shooter. Well, possibly without the "jump."


He's a very efficient 19 ppg scorer who gives you 3-4 rebounds and assists. That's not first or second round pick material, but I don't think it's 5th round material either. On how many teams in the league would a guy like that be the 5th best player?

I didn't, however, know that he had any recent injury troubles. I mean, he played 72 games last year and 81 the year before (he did have that major injury in 03-04 but that seemed to be over the last two years). Is this a new thing?


----------



## Pain5155

has a new time limit been set?


----------



## cpawfan

Pain5155 said:


> has a new time limit been set?


Nope. It remains at 8 hours


----------



## deanwoof

hey i have a trade coming up, but the guy i'm trading with has his PM box full......


----------



## cpawfan

deanwoof said:


> hey i have a trade coming up, but the guy i'm trading with has his PM box full......


I'm pretty sure I know who it is


----------



## deanwoof

cpawfan said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who it is


oh do you know now mr genius


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Is my team better or worse than the real Cavaliers?


...


----------



## lw32

Diophantos said:


> He's a very efficient 19 ppg scorer who gives you 3-4 rebounds and assists. That's not first or second round pick material, but I don't think it's 5th round material either. On how many teams in the league would a guy like that be the 5th best player?
> 
> I didn't, however, know that he had any recent injury troubles. I mean, he played 72 games last year and 81 the year before (he did have that major injury in 03-04 but that seemed to be over the last two years). Is this a new thing?


He's not 5th round material, but I picked up Francis in the 5th round too. Now I'm not a Francis fan, but 5th round seemed like good value. A few players dropped further than I expected, Szczerbiak and Francis are two of probably 4 or 5.

Szczerbiak has always had knee problems. Supposedly it's pretty bad still, bone to bone bad. That basically means that there is no cushion between the bones and they'll be wearing at each other. Eventually surgery will be needed.

Here's the link, celticsblog is a reputable source from everything I know.
http://celticsblog.net/blog/?p=2078


----------



## cpawfan

ghoti said:


> Is my team better or worse than the real Cavaliers?


Neither Bogut nor Krstic gives you what Big Z gives the Cavs at the moment.


----------



## socco

ghoti said:


> Is my team better or worse than the real Cavaliers?


Yes.


----------



## MarioChalmers

deanwoof said:


> hey i have a trade coming up, but the guy i'm trading with has his PM box full......


Sorry, I didn't notice, and I already made my pick, my bad.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jeff Foster?


----------



## Dumpy

foster is really good. i was hot for him in the nets draft but he went a lot earlier, unfortunately. he is a great rebounder, especially on the offensive end and hits a high percentage of his shots. he also doesn't take dumb shots that he has little chance of making.


----------



## Flash is the Future

What do you think of my squad?

PG:Chauncey Billups
SG:Eddie Jones
SF:Bruce Bowen
PF:Udonis Haslem
C:Shaquille O'Neal

Defensive powerhouse if you ask me.


----------



## Diophantos

Flash is the Future said:


> What do you think of my squad?
> 
> PG:Chauncey Billups
> SG:Eddie Jones
> SF:Bruce Bowen
> PF:Udonis Haslem
> C:Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> Defensive powerhouse if you ask me.


Good defense, but you'll have trouble scoring.


I also think you should shorten your sig...


----------



## master8492

Flash is the Future said:


> What do you think of my squad?
> 
> PG:Chauncey Billups
> SG:Eddie Jones
> SF:Bruce Bowen
> PF:Udonis Haslem
> C:Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> Defensive powerhouse if you ask me.


Pretty good starting five.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Utah Jazz

PG: 6'2 Tony Parker (Age 24)
SG: 6'7 Joe Johnson (Age 25)
SF: 6'8 Stephen Jackson (Age 28)
PF: 6'11 Troy Murphy (Age 26)
C: 6'11 PJ Brown (Age 36)

Bench
PG:
SG:
SF: 6'9 Mike Dunleavy (Age 25)
PF:
C:


----------



## lw32

Flash is the Future said:


> What do you think of my squad?
> 
> PG:Chauncey Billups
> SG:Eddie Jones
> SF:Bruce Bowen
> PF:Udonis Haslem
> C:Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> Defensive powerhouse if you ask me.


Perhaps we should work out some trade. Obviously you need some offense and I need some defense.

My all-offense team
5 - Amare Stoudemire
4 - Carlos Boozer
3 - Danny Granger
2 - Jason Terry
1 - Steve Francis
Sub - Andrea Bargnani


----------



## Dumpy

sorry for the delay


----------



## Flash is the Future

I think I solved my offensive problem with Tim Thomas. I'm flat out shocked he fell that far. Character issues maybe, but he's a scorer and if this year's playoffs are any indication, he's had a career renaissance.


----------



## Diophantos

Flash is the Future said:


> I think I solved my offensive problem with Tim Thomas. I'm flat out shocked he fell that far. Character issues maybe, but he's a scorer and if this year's playoffs are any indication, he's had a career renaissance.


Career renaissance? It's called a contract year.

Not that I think it's a particularly terrible pickup. I'd just be skeptical about throwing around the phrase "career renaissance" with a guy like Tim Thomas.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Diophantos said:


> Career renaissance? It's called a contract year.
> 
> Not that I think it's a particularly terrible pickup. I'd just be skeptical about throwing around the phrase "career renaissance" with a guy like Tim Thomas.


 Well if he plays well next season you never know!


----------



## Dumpy

Thomas has a history of playing better in the second half than the first, and playing better yet in the playoffs. He is truly a second-half player. I wouldn't call it a career renaissance as much as continuing his career arc as expected. That said, he isn't a bad pick here. As a Net fan, I wouldn't take him for jerking us around last spring, but he's not the only one I feel that way about. (Flash? Any guesses?)


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Jake Tsakalidis was a *HORRIBLE* pick.


----------



## Dumpy

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Jake Tsakalidis was a *HORRIBLE* pick.


based on what? The fact that he hit 60% of his shots last year, is nearly as good a rebounder as Jeff Foster, will be starting this season, just turned 27, is now a year removed from back surgery, and lost a lot of weight before last season? Based on the fact that, as a starter the late part of the year last year, Memphis had around a 66% winning percentage, and their interior defense was stifling? Based on the fact that when he was in the game, opposing centers were held to a FG% around 35%? Based on the fact that his positional PER differential would have been one of the best in the league had he played enough minutes? Or am I missing something? Maybe I'm fogetting the fact that it often takes very large men 4-5 years to really find themselves? And it takes a few years for foreigners to start to feel comfortable?


----------



## MarioChalmers

Dumpy said:


> based on what? The fact that he hit 60% of his shots last year, is nearly as good a rebounder as Jeff Foster, will be starting this season, just turned 27, is now a year removed from back surgery, and lost a lot of weight before last season? Based on the fact that, as a starter the late part of the year last year, Memphis had around a 66% winning percentage, and their interior defense was stifling? Based on the fact that when he was in the game, opposing centers were held to a FG% around 35%? Based on the fact that his positional PER differential would have been one of the best in the league had he played enough minutes? Or am I missing something? Maybe I'm fogetting the fact that it often takes very large men 4-5 years to really find themselves? And it takes a few years for foreigners to start to feel comfortable?


I can probably dig up as much stuff about Greg Ostertag. :laugh:


----------



## Dumpy

gian said:


> I can probably dig up as much stuff about Greg Ostertag. :laugh:


Go for it. I'll be here when you return.


----------



## GNG

Not thrilled with it, but here it is...

PG Deron Williams
SG Ben Gordon
SF Shane Battier
PF Tim Duncan
C DeSagana Diop

Bench:
Reggie Evans


----------



## cpawfan

Rawse said:


> Not thrilled with it, but here it is...
> 
> PG Deron Williams
> SG Ben Gordon
> SF Shane Battier
> PF Tim Duncan
> C DeSagana Diop
> 
> Bench:
> Reggie Evans


An interesting supporting cast around Timmy. I withold judgement until I see who you get to augment your backcourt.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Hmm... do you guys think I'm the best young team? 

PG - Devin Harris
SG - Baron Davis
SF - Rudy Gay
PF - Al Jefferson
CE - Chris Bosh

Bench: 
Luther Head


----------



## cpawfan

gian said:


> Hmm... do you guys think I'm the best young team?
> 
> PG - Devin Harris
> SG - Baron Davis
> SF - Rudy Gay
> PF - Al Jefferson
> CE - Chris Bosh
> 
> Bench:
> Luther Head


No. This is a better young team

PG: Chris Paul
SG: Brandon Roy
SF: Richard Jefferson
PF: Charlie Villanueva
C: Sean May

Bench
Ronnie Brewer


----------



## lw32

cpawfan said:


> No. This is a better young team
> 
> PG: Chris Paul
> SG: Brandon Roy
> SF: Richard Jefferson
> PF: Charlie Villanueva
> C: Sean May
> 
> Bench
> Ronnie Brewer


My team will kill yours...on the offensive end.

PG: Steve Francis
SG: Jason Terry
SF: Danny Granger
PF: Carlos Boozer
C: Amare Stoudemire

Bench
Andrea Bargnani


----------



## Dumpy

with all due respect, teams loaded with young talent, and no veteran leadership, never seem to work. The Hawks have a pretty talented team on paper right now. As did the Bulls for the past few seasons. 

In addition, there's that league minimum salary rule that you are ignoring . . . . I guess you could draft some overpaid stiffs in the last few rounds.


----------



## lw32

Dumpy said:


> with all due respect, teams loaded with young talent, and no veteran leadership, never seem to work. The Hawks have a pretty talented team on paper right now. As did the Bulls for the past few seasons.
> 
> In addition, there's that league minimum salary rule that you are ignoring . . . . I guess you could draft some overpaid stiffs in the last few rounds.


Some people will use the theory that they're looking towards the future. Young talent now will eventually be vets.


----------



## Dumpy

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Some people will use the theory that they're looking towards the future. Young talent now will eventually be vets.


unfortunately, they typically won't develop into really productive players until their rookie contracts are expiring, and you can't afford to keep all of them. Isn't that the problem the Bulls faced?


----------



## master8492

SE Division Draft championship team right here : :biggrin: 

PG: Steve Nash
SG: Raja Bell
SF: Andre Iguodala
PF: Darko Milicic
C: Alonzo Mourning


----------



## cpawfan

Dumpy said:


> unfortunately, they typically won't develop into really productive players until their rookie contracts are expiring, and you can't afford to keep all of them. Isn't that the problem the Bulls faced?


Each person makes their own decision about how they want to build their team. Since there are no salary cap considerations in the rules for this draft, people can choose to ignore them if they want.

Dumpy, you can attempt to be as realistic as you want and that won't change my theme for this team.


----------



## cpawfan

*I try my best to PM everyone, but sometimes things come up. Everyone should know what pick number they are and be able to keep track of the draft so they don't miss picks*


----------



## Dumpy

cpawfan said:


> Each person makes their own decision about how they want to build their team. Since there are no salary cap considerations in the rules for this draft, people can choose to ignore them if they want.
> 
> Dumpy, you can attempt to be as realistic as you want and that won't change my theme for this team.


yes, of course. I'd say the same, but I just have no idea how to build around ****ing Josh Smith.


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic, Delonte West, Bobby Simmons & Picks 180, 181, 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry, Nene, Speedy & Picks 179, 182, 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince, Duhon, Wilcox & Picks 178, 183, 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, Crawford, MoPete & Picks 177, 184, 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson & Picks 176, 185, 225, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Barbosa & Picks 175, 186, 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu, Brezec & Picks 174, 187, 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston, Stackhouse, Radmanovic, Kurt Thomas & Picks 188, 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury, Kwame & Picks 171, 172, 189, 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis, Granger & Picks 190, 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja, Zo & Picks 170, 191, 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair, Kevin Martin & Picks 169, 192, 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford, Harpring & Picks 168, 193, 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla & Picks 167, 194, 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden, Stromile & Picks 166, 195, 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (THE TAKEOVER)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon, Bonzi, Mo Williams, Antoine Walker, Korver & Picks 196, 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (BigWill33176)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley & Picks 137, 164, 197, 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao & Picks 138, 163, 198, 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Net2)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour, Q, Jalen Rose & Picks 199, 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay, Al Jefferson, Head & Picks 200, 221, 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince, Wally, Derek Fisher, Haywood & Picks 173, 201, 220, 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier, Reggie Evan, Diop & Picks 202, 219, 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams, Aldridge & Picks 203, 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem, Eddie Jones, Tim Thomas & Picks 204, 217, 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber, Jeff Foster, Jake Tsakalidis & Picks 205, 216, 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye, Childress, Kendrick Perkins & Picks 206, 215, 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller, SAR, Eddie Griffin & Picks 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy, Sean May, Ronnie Brewer & Picks 208, 213, 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron, Mike James, Tyson, Dampier & Picks 209, 212, 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy, PJ Brown, Mike Dunleavy & Picks 210, 211, 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## cpawfan

Please check the roster update and make sure I have your team info correct


----------



## master8492

Dumpy said:


> yes, of course. I'd say the same, but I just have no idea how to build around ****ing Josh Smith.


Trade him to me. :cheers:


----------



## Dumpy

is he really any better than iguodala?


----------



## master8492

It's up to you to decide, you're the GM.


----------



## lw32

I'm interested in Josh Smith and Iguodala.

I'm also interested in trading for one of the next few picks. Anyone that's interested in trading one I'll pm with an offer.


----------



## Dumpy

master8492 said:


> It's up to you to decide, you're the GM.


I would never have taken him; I took over for the previous Memphis owner after he made his first two picks. Like Isiah, maybe I should get rid of everyone I "inherited."


----------



## Dumpy

gian said:


> I can probably dig up as much stuff about Greg Ostertag. :laugh:


still waiting . . . .

oh, and Ostertag WAS in the league for about ten years, and was a starter for a good portion of that, and not many former NBA players can say that. He was also a tremendous rebounder, and as he got older started to get some assists. These sorts of players are certainly not stars, but they can contribute--if they couldn't, there's no way he would have been in the league as long as he did, getting 20+ minutes a night.

Still, I think that Jake was better last season than Ostertag was in his best year. Jake didn't play as many minutes, and so there may be some issue as to whether he would lose some of his effectiveness if/when he played more. Ostertag was a better rebounder, but he rarely shot better than 50% (Jake was at 60% last season), and Jake's defensive numbers were better overall, as far as I can tell. These are marginal starters/first bigs off the bench types, but just because of their size, I think they deserve to be drafted around rounds 6-8, especially if they are under 30 years old. Admittedly a lot depends on the "rules" you are using in this draft. Whether you are looking at salary could make a difference. Whether you are assuming that players will be your indefinitely, or are following the free agency rules under the CBA makes a difference.


----------



## ralaw

Man, what's the deal? Why has the draft slowed and so many people getting *SKIPPED* in the draft? Are kids back in school, people on vacation or is it because we're finally at the point where GM's are challenged and real teams are made?

Don't crack people, don't crack!!


----------



## Weasel

Changed mine to Darius Miles since my previous pick was a player already taken.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I'm pretty suprised to see a player of James Posey's caliber, who can do so many things: defend, rebound hit the three, slip to me. Perfect situation, just what I needed too.


----------



## MOHeat

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I'm pretty suprised to see a player of James Posey's caliber, who can do so many things: defend, rebound hit the three, slip to me. Perfect situation, just what I needed too.


I was too, would've been even better if you'd let him slip to me. Good pick


----------



## ATLien

ralaw said:


> Man, what's the deal? Why has the draft slowed and so many people getting *SKIPPED* in the draft? Are kids back in school, people on vacation or is it because we're finally at the point where GM's are challenged and real teams are made?
> 
> Don't crack people, don't crack!!


I can't speak for other people who were skipped, but I know me personally. I felt my team was just so good, that it would be unfair to make my picks on time. So I gave some of the other teams a head start.

:banana:


----------



## Diophantos

TheATLien said:


> I can't speak for other people who were skipped, but I know me personally. I felt my team was just so good, that it would be unfair to make my picks on time. So I gave some of the other teams a head start.
> 
> :banana:


We appreciate it.


----------



## deanwoof

it seems like the draft.. died today.


----------



## ghoti

socco said:


> Yes.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## lw32

TheATLien said:


> I can't speak for other people who were skipped, but I know me personally. I felt my team was just so good, that it would be unfair to make my picks on time. So I gave some of the other teams a head start.
> 
> :banana:


Creative!


----------



## Diophantos

Eddy Curry was taken in the 3rd round by New York.


----------



## cpawfan

fruitcake will be taking over the Houston team


----------



## fruitcake

man who would take hinrich 17th overall, over iverson, pierce, bosh and paul?

This team is virtually beyond saving

PG: Hinrich
SG: Mobley/Antonio Daniels
SF: Ricky Davis
PF: Channing Frye
C: Chris Mihm


----------



## cpawfan

fruitcake said:


> man who would take hinrich 17th overall, over iverson, pierce, bosh and paul?
> 
> This team is virtually beyond saving
> 
> PG: Hinrich
> SG: Mobley/Antonio Daniels
> SF: Ricky Davis
> PF: Channing Frye
> C: Chris Mihm


Hinrich was actually taken around 30th overall because the previous owner missed that pick. Same with the second round pick. So yeah, you are starting from a bit of a disadvantage, but thank you for taking over.

You can prove your eye for talent in the next few rounds


----------



## lw32

fruitcake said:


> man who would take hinrich 17th overall, over iverson, pierce, bosh and paul?
> 
> This team is virtually beyond saving
> 
> PG: Hinrich
> SG: Mobley/Antonio Daniels
> SF: Ricky Davis
> PF: Channing Frye
> C: Chris Mihm


You can trade for some of my all-offense squad:

PG: Jason Terry
SG: Steve Francis/Martell Webster
SF: Danny Granger
PF: Carlos Boozer/Andrea Bargnani
C: Amare Stoudemire


----------



## ZÆ

C - Marcus Camby/Melvin Ely
PF - Kenyon Martin/Antoine Walker
SF - Andrei Kirilenko
SG - Bonzi Wells/Kyle Korver
PG - Maurice Williams


thoughts? I'm looking to trade for a scorer


----------



## fruitcake

PG: Hinrich
SG: Mobley/Antonio Daniels
SF: Ricky Davis
PF: Channing Frye/Michael Sweetney
C: Chris Mihm

I guess my team's offense will be run from the inside out. I have 3 decent post players and 4 great shooters, so that should work out fine.

The team sort of looks like the bulls team last year. There's no star, no go-to guy.


----------



## lw32

fruitcake said:


> PG: Hinrich
> SG: Mobley/Antonio Daniels
> SF: Ricky Davis
> PF: Channing Frye/Michael Sweetney
> C: Chris Mihm
> 
> I guess my team's offense will be run from the inside out. I have 3 decent post players and 4 great shooters, so that should work out fine.


I agree it'll be run from the outside, but 4 great shooters? Ricky Davis 28.2% from 3 with 3.3 attempts a game. Awful. Antonio Daniels? 22.8% from 3 on 1.3 per game. Mobley? 33.9% from 3 on 3.1 attempts. None are great shooters from outside. Hinrich is respectable. None have high FG%s. eFG% doesn't do you too many favors either. I wouldn't classify them as great "shooters" at all.


----------



## cpawfan

Getting a run on young guys. That leaves more vets for me to pick through to augment my youngsters


----------



## MOHeat

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I agree it'll be run from the outside, but 4 great shooters? Ricky Davis 28.2% from 3 with 3.3 attempts a game. Awful. Antonio Daniels? 22.8% from 3 on 1.3 per game. Mobley? 33.9% from 3 on 3.1 attempts. None are great shooters from outside. Hinrich is respectable. None have high FG%s. eFG% doesn't do you too many favors either. I wouldn't classify them as great "shooters" at all.


They'll be easy to defend too. Opponents can just play a 2-3 zone and force them to shoot from the outside. Shut down the middle and fear Heinrich if he catches fire. The only other guy to even run out at is Frye with that mid range shot he has.


----------



## fruitcake

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I agree it'll be run from the outside, but 4 great shooters? Ricky Davis 28.2% from 3 with 3.3 attempts a game. Awful. Antonio Daniels? 22.8% from 3 on 1.3 per game. Mobley? 33.9% from 3 on 3.1 attempts. None are great shooters from outside. Hinrich is respectable. None have high FG%s. eFG% doesn't do you too many favors either. I wouldn't classify them as great "shooters" at all.


well they are not "great", but they are decent.

you are only looking at 3 point shots, ricky davis from what i've seen is deadly around screens. cuttino mobley is a good shooter, and can get hot---and antonio daniels has improved a lot last year and was very very good for the wizards off the bench. and he wasn't doing his damage outside the arc either.


----------



## lukewarmplay

THE TAKEOVER said:


> C - Marcus Camby/Melvin Ely
> PF - Kenyon Martin/Antoine Walker
> SF - Andrei Kirilenko
> SG - Bonzi Wells/Kyle Korver
> PG - Maurice Williams
> 
> 
> thoughts? I'm looking to trade for a scorer



i'll trade you charlie bell for mo williams. i don't really need a scorer at pg.


----------



## master8492

I'm starting to liking my team.


----------



## lw32

fruitcake said:


> well they are not "great", but they are decent.
> 
> you are only looking at 3 point shots, ricky davis from what i've seen is deadly around screens. cuttino mobley is a good shooter, and can get hot---and antonio daniels has improved a lot last year and was very very good for the wizards off the bench. and he wasn't doing his damage outside the arc either.


None have good FG% nor great eFG%, as I mentioned. Unless these guys miss most of their layups and in the paint opportunities, I can't see how you can consider them great shooters. Mobley is a decent shooter, but was not last year.

To prove my point I went to the trouble of averaging out your 4 guards %s with respect to attempts. 42.9% they shot combined last year. I don't know, that doesn't seem very scary to me.

As for Ricky Davis, 78% of his shots are from the outside but he shoots them at an eFG% of .419. Not effective. You also mentioned Daniels as a good shooter in your original popst, which is far from the truth. Daniels is a player that attacks the basket. 69% of his shots are from the outside, and his efg% is .329. That's shockingly bad for a guard. Mobley and Hinrich are the only respectable shooters you have.


----------



## lukewarmplay

i'm starting to think this best player available stuff gets junkier the further away from the top of the draft you get. i didn't taken the bpa, and if i had there'd be a glaring hole in my team, and it's not like at this popint any players are going to turn into jordans.


----------



## MOHeat

lukewarmplay said:


> i'm starting to think this best player available stuff gets junkier the further away from the top of the draft you get. i didn't taken the bpa, and if i had there'd be a glaring hole in my team, and it's not like at this popint any players are going to turn into jordans.


I agree, gotta find players that fit around whatever core or style you're trying to establish. It's hard as hell cause the players that fit usually are selected because they're the bpa or don't have value to be selected when you pick.

Best thing to do at this point is to look at your team and what the team is lacking i.e rebounding, defense, shot blocking, role players and then draft the bpa that fits your paticular need. At least that's what I'm doing now. Screw the overall bpa theory now.


----------



## cpawfan

At a certain point, it makes more sense to look for the BPA for your team than the BPA overall. In my case, I've been working from a set theme for my team, so I've automatically disqualified a lot of should be BPA's to select the players I have.


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic, Delonte West, Bobby Simmons, Pietrus, Biedrins & Picks 240, 241, 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry, Nene, Speedy, Ratliff, Redick & Picks 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince, Duhon, Wilcox, Finley, Sheldon Williams & Picks 238, 243, 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, Crawford, MoPete, Posey, Collison & Picks 237, 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson, Battie, Kenny Thomas & Picks 225, 236, 245, 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Barbosa, Diogu, Gerald Green & Picks 235, 246, 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu, Brezec, Ryan Gomes, Jeffries & Picks 234, 247, 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston, Stackhouse, Radmanovic, Kurt Thomas, Boykns & Picks 233, 248, 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury, Kwame, Hilton Armstrong, Grant Hill, Fred Jones & Picks 232, 249, 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis, Granger, Martell & Picks 231, 250, 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja, Zo, Nazr, Rondo & Picks 230, 251, 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair, Kevin Martin, Steve Blake, Juan Dixon & Picks 229, 252, 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford, Harpring, Darius Miles, Earl Watson & Picks 228, 253, 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla, Desmond Mason, McDyess & Picks 227, 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden, Stromile, Marquis, Foyle & Picks 226, 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (ZÆ)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon, Bonzi, Mo Williams, Antoine Walker, Korver, Ely & Picks 225, 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (fruitcake)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley, Mihm, Antonio Daniels, Sweetney & Picks 224, 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (TheAtlien)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao, Lorenzen Wright, Salim Stoudamire, Dorrel Wright & Picks 223, 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Real)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour, Q, Jalen Rose, Jarret Jack & Picks 222, 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay, Al Jefferson, Head, Sergio, Simien & Picks 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince, Wally, Derek Fisher, Haywood, Jason Williams, Juwan Howard, Jumaine Jones & Picks 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier, Reggie Evan, Diop, Quinton Ross, Anthony Parker & Picks 244, 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams, Aldridge, Ariza & Picks 218, 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem, Eddie Jones, Tim Thomas, Anthony Johnson, Horry & Picks 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber, Jeff Foster, Jake Tsakalidis, Joe Smith, David Lee & Picks 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye, Childress, Kendrick Perkins, Charlie Bell, Deshawn Stevenson & Picks 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller, SAR, Eddie Griffin & Picks 207, 214, 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy, Sean May, Ronnie Brewer, Gadzurich, Robert Swift & Picks 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron, Mike James, Tyson, Dampier, Ruben, Donyell & Picks 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy, PJ Brown, Mike Dunleavy, Damon Stoudamire, Mark Blount & Picks 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## cpawfan

Come on everyone, lets not let this draft die. We are starting to slow down.

Please remember to PM the person drafting after you once you have made your selection.


----------



## lw32

It won't die, I'm still here, picking. On a serious note, I think it slows down because people aren't interested in "role" players. Probably because their knowledge of basketball isn't that expanse. Hopefully this will give them a little kick in the butt, at least to prove me wrong.


----------



## Pain5155

every GM draft dies near the end.


----------



## cpawfan

Pain5155 said:


> every GM draft dies near the end.


Not true at all


----------



## ghoti

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It won't die, I'm still here, picking. On a serious note, I think it slows down because people aren't interested in "role" players. Probably because their knowledge of basketball isn't that expanse. Hopefully this will give them a little kick in the butt, at least to prove me wrong.


It doesn't take a genius to draft Dwyane Wade or Dwight Howard. 

The fun of these drafts is debating who your third string PG should be.


----------



## socco

ghoti said:


> The fun of these drafts is debating who your third string PG should be.


Even funner when you draft that guy with the first pick in the 7th round!


----------



## Dark Praetor

I'm not that pleased with my team, I made a few errors but.. how's it look?

C Primoz Brezec / Johan Petro
F Kevin Garnett / Ryan Gomes
F Jared Jefferies / Hedo Turkoglu
G Larry Hughes /
G Sam Cassell


I was considering starting Hedo but then Gomes/Jefferies combination is pretty terrible. I have a few players in mind for the guard positions so I should be fine there


----------



## ralaw

Dark Praetor said:


> I'm not that pleased with my team, I made a few errors but.. how's it look?
> 
> C Primoz Brezec / Johan Petro
> F Kevin Garnett / Ryan Gomes
> F Jared Jefferies / Hedo Turkoglu
> G Larry Hughes /
> G Sam Cassell
> 
> 
> I was considering starting Hedo but then Gomes/Jefferies combination is pretty terrible. I have a few players in mind for the guard positions so I should be fine there


With KG, Hughes and Cassell you have good balance offensively. KG and Jeffries may get in each other's way sometimes, but all in all you have a decent team. You'll have good overall defense with KG, Jeffries and Hughes who all are very versatile defenders. I like Hedo and Gomes coming off the bench. If I were you I'd try to trade for another guard who could play the backup PG and SG spots (Flip Murray type).


----------



## lw32

How many basketballs will I need for my lineup?
C - Amare Stoudemire
PF - Carlos Boozer/Andrea Bargnani
SF - Danny Granger
SG - Jason Terry
PG - Steve Francis/Jamaal Tinsley

At least it's talented, and I can try a run and gun offense. Won't have any trouble scoring.


----------



## ralaw

Lachlanwood32 said:


> How many basketballs will I need for my lineup?
> C - Amare Stoudemire
> PF - Carlos Boozer/Andrea Bargnani
> SF - Danny Granger
> SG - Jason Terry
> PG - Steve Francis/Jamaal Tinsley
> 
> At least it's talented, and I can try a run and gun offense. Won't have any trouble scoring.


You have a lot of offensive fire power with marginal defensive presence. Amare is a great anchor offensively, who also could provide some defensive presence. I like the tandem of Amare and Boozer because their games comliment each other's well. Amare is the player your offense can run through, while Boozer is more of the garbage type player. He's guaranteed to get you 15-18ppg - 8-10rpg, simply by being on the court. I liken Boozer to a poor man's Elton Brand. Bargnani is an unknown, but being the #1 pick (in real life) I'd expect him to produce decent numbers. He is more of SF type of player in the mold of a 2000 Dirk. Granger is a good SF/PF player who will provide defense and some scoring. When Bargnani comes into the game I would like to see Granger move to the PF spot, making Bargnani your SF. Terry and Francis are essentially the same player. While Tinsley is a good pure PG who could get the ball to Amare and your other bigs when they need it the most.


----------



## cpawfan

ralaw is now the GM of Golden State


----------



## MOHeat

Lachlanwood32 said:


> How many basketballs will I need for my lineup?
> C - Amare Stoudemire
> PF - Carlos Boozer/Andrea Bargnani
> SF - Danny Granger
> SG - Jason Terry
> PG - Steve Francis/Jamaal Tinsley
> 
> *At least it's talented*, and I can try a run and gun offense. Won't have any trouble scoring.


Remember talent doesn't always equal success (last year's Knicks). 

A run & gun offense starts with a team oriented PG. Terry maybe, definitely not Francis. Tinsley would be a good start at PG, if he can stay healthy and if Francis comes off the bench. 

Defensively, you'll have issues guarding the bigger SG/SFs like Kobe, VC, TMac for instance. The frontcourt will hold it down on both ends, but your style will be ultimately dictated by the type of PG you have.


----------



## deanwoof

My team may not be able to score at all 5 positions at any time, but I figure my C/PF rotation is really strong defensively to make up my lack of defense of Morrison, so he can focus purely on scoring. 

C - Ben Wallace / Steven Hunter
PF - Shareef Abdur Rahim / Eddie Griffin
SF - Adam Morrison 
SG - Ron Artest / Flip Murray
PG - Andre Miller

Artest of course locks down the opposing teams best defender, while scoring nearly 20ppg. Morrison would probably add in 15ppg as a rookie, Shareef would drop in another 15 and Miller would do 10. 

Definately wont be an exciting game offensively, with a lot of emphasis on half-court sets cuz of Miller who is one of the few PURE PGs in the L, Morrison running off Ben Wallace's screens, Artest and Wallace beating up everybody on the floor together (yes they learned to settle their differences ), and Shareef as my true low post scorer.

then my bench i have griffin and hunter who both will block or alter 100 shots between the two per game haha and flip murray as my instant offense if i need scoring who can play pg if needed.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

What do you fellows think of my team thus far. (It's in my signature)


----------



## lw32

MOHeat said:


> Remember talent doesn't always equal success (last year's Knicks).
> 
> A run & gun offense starts with a team oriented PG. Terry maybe, definitely not Francis. Tinsley would be a good start at PG, if he can stay healthy and if Francis comes off the bench.
> 
> Defensively, you'll have issues guarding the bigger SG/SFs like Kobe, VC, TMac for instance. The frontcourt will hold it down on both ends, but your style will be ultimately dictated by the type of PG you have.


I'm aware talent doesn't equal success, but I decided I'd have fun with the draft and pick whoever I deemed the best player available with each pick, regardless of position. Which led to me drafting Terry and then Francis in round 5.

I'd been thinking about starting Tinsley alongside Terry. Terry's ability to shoot the ball will open up the middle for Amare and Boozer. Terry plays the point in a high tempo offense at the moment, so I don't think shifting him to the 1 would be difficult. I've got someone in mind for a 2 guard reserve, once I've finished drafting, I might even decide to split my team into two, and then rotate with a deep lineup.

As for Kobe, Tracy and Vince, everyone is going to have trouble guarding them, it doesn't matter who you put on those guys. The way I see it, if I can match them with Amare's offense, and then add the rest of my teams offense it should more than match any SGs scoring abilities. I'm looking to outscore the opponents.


----------



## ghoti

I've PMed everyone who needs to pick and updated the selection thread.

If you are one of those who haven't picked, please do so.

If you do not want to continue, let us know so we can find a replacement.


----------



## deanwoof

i think the past couple of rounds have been annoying to the people that actually are trying. and i'm sure that the kontera.com crap has a lot of people's browser's crashing....


----------



## ralaw

deanwoof said:


> i think the past couple of rounds have been annoying to the people that actually are trying. and i'm sure that the kontera.com crap has a lot of people's browser's crashing....


Yeah, I think this two issues combined have contributed to the slowdown on this draft. FYO, if your using EI I've been told this works:



> Tools --> Internet Options --> Security Tab --> Custom Level --> Disable Active Scripting


----------



## deanwoof

heh no IE here. mozilla firefox and i have no scripts installed, so i haven't had a problem with the site in a while.


----------



## cpawfan

deanwoof said:


> i think the past couple of rounds have been annoying to the people that actually are trying. and i'm sure that the kontera.com crap has a lot of people's browser's crashing....


I agree, but we will do our best to keep moving on


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic, Delonte West, Bobby Simmons, Pietrus, Biedrins, Etan Thomas, Sarunas Jasikevicius & Picks 300, 301, 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry, Nene, Speedy, Ratliff, Redick & Picks 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince, Duhon, Wilcox, Finley, Sheldon Williams, JR Smith, Arroyo & Picks 298, 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, Crawford, MoPete, Posey, Collison, Monta Ellis & Picks 262, 297, 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson, Battie, Kenny Thomas, Marcus Banks, O'Bryant, Thabo Sefolosha & Picks 296, 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Barbosa, Diogu, Gerald Green, Eric Snow, David Harrison & Picks 295, 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu, Brezec, Ryan Gomes, Jeffries, Petro, Brent Barry & Picks 294, 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston, Stackhouse, Radmanovic, Kurt Thomas, Boykns, Carney, Giricek & Picks 293, 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury, Kwame, Hilton Armstrong, Grant Hill, Fred Jones, Bynum, Kirk Snyder & Picks 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis, Granger, Martell, Tinsley, Jackie Butler & Picks 291, 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja, Zo, Nazr, Rondo, Millsap, Damon Jones & Picks 290, 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair, Kevin Martin, Steve Blake, Juan Dixon, Rasho, Songalia & Picks 289, 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford, Harpring, Darius Miles, Earl Watson, Trenton Hassell, LaFrentz & Picks 288, 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla, Desmond Mason, McDyess, Rasual Butler & Picks 254, 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden, Stromile, Marquis, Foyle, Smush Parker & Picks 255, 286, 315, 346
*Detroit (ZÆ)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon, Bonzi, Mo Williams, Antoine Walker, Korver, Ely & Picks 256, 285, 316, 345
*Houston (fruitcake)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley, Mihm, Antonio Daniels, Sweetney, James Jones & Picks 257, 284, 317, 344
*Golden State (ralaw)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao, Lorenzen Wright, Salim Stoudamire, Dorrel Wright, Jarvis Hayes & Picks 258, 283, 318, 343
*New Orleans (Real)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour, Q, Jalen Rose, Jarret Jack, Jason Collins & Picks 259, 282, 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay, Al Jefferson, Head, Sergio, Simien & Picks 260, 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince, Wally, Derek Fisher, Haywood, Jason Williams, Juwan Howard, Jumaine Jones & Picks 261, 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier, Reggie Evan, Diop, Quinton Ross, Anthony Parker, Jose Calderon & Picks 279, 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams, Aldridge, Ariza, Quincy Douby & Picks 263, 278, 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem, Eddie Jones, Tim Thomas, Anthony Johnson, Horry & Picks 264, 277, 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber, Jeff Foster, Jake Tsakalidis, Joe Smith, David Lee & Picks 265, 276, 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye, Childress, Kendrick Perkins, Charlie Bell, Deshawn Stevenson & Picks 266, 275, 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller, SAR, Eddie Griffin, Flip Murray, Steven Hunter & Picks 267, 274, 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy, Sean May, Ronnie Brewer, Gadzurich, Robert Swift & Picks 268, 273, 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron, Mike James, Tyson, Dampier, Ruben, Donyell & Picks 269, 272, 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy, PJ Brown, Mike Dunleavy, Damon Stoudamire, Mark Blount & Picks 270, 271, 330, 331


----------



## ZÆ

C - Marcus Camby/Melvin Ely
PF - Kenyon Martin/Antoine Walker
SF - Andrei Kirilenko
SG - Bonzi Wells/Kyle Korver
PG - Maurice Williams/Marko Jaric

thoughts?


----------



## fruitcake

My team sucks so much I don't even keep it in my sig.

PG: Hinrich/Daniels
SG: Mobley/Graham
SF: R. Davis/James Jones
PF: Frye/Sweetney
C: Mihm


----------



## cpawfan

fruitcake said:


> My team sucks so much I don't even keep it in my sig.
> 
> PG: Hinrich/Daniels
> SG: Mobley/Graham
> SF: R. Davis/James Jones
> PF: Frye/Sweetney
> C: Mihm


I do apreciate you taking over the team


----------



## Weasel

fruitcake said:


> My team sucks so much I don't even keep it in my sig.
> 
> PG: Hinrich/Daniels
> SG: Mobley/Graham
> SF: R. Davis/James Jones
> PF: Frye/Sweetney
> C: Mihm



Don't worry, cpaws team sucks, not yours.


----------



## deanwoof

oh if anybody was interested.. i've been keeping track of the picks as well. it's here 

it's an Excel file. it's nicely arranged, with the trades highlighted according to round they were picked/swapped.


----------



## lukewarmplay

Dark Praetor said:


> I'm not that pleased with my team, I made a few errors but.. how's it look?
> 
> C Primoz Brezec / Johan Petro
> F Kevin Garnett / Ryan Gomes
> F Jared Jefferies / Hedo Turkoglu
> G Larry Hughes /
> G Sam Cassell
> 
> 
> I was considering starting Hedo but then Gomes/Jefferies combination is pretty terrible. I have a few players in mind for the guard positions so I should be fine there



you've got to start hedo with garnett. kg needs prolific scorers, and hedo's the closest thing you've got when hughes isn't feeling well. plus, he's much better than jeffries. what would be so terrible about gomes and jj together? gomes is terrific and jeffries is adequate. i like this team a lot so far. center's a little weak, but petro could be very good, and you don't need him to do much.


----------



## lukewarmplay

thoughts on this team?

C: Brad Miller / Kendrick Perkins
PF: Zach Randolph / Kendrick Perkins 
SF: Josh Childress / Francisco Garcia
SG: Gerald Williams / DeShawn Stevenson / Francisco Garcia
PG: Charlie Bell / Randy Foye / Francisco Garcia

I don't know much about Garcia- I was surprised to see he got so many minutes last year, but I have no idea if he can defend at SF, although Williams can play both positions, so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## master8492

deanwoof said:


> oh if anybody was interested.. i've been keeping track of the picks as well. it's here
> 
> it's an Excel file. it's nicely arranged, with the trades highlighted according to round they were picked/swapped.



Nicely done. Btw, how do you do that Break between row 17 and 18?


----------



## deanwoof

^ uh.. i'm not at home right now.. but i think it's Window-->Unfreeze panel or something?


----------



## lukewarmplay

master8492 said:


> Nicely done. Btw, how do you do that Break between row 17 and 18?



i don't see a break there, just a line, which you could do by highlighting one of the adjacent rows and giving it a border.


----------



## deanwoof

no, it's a break. just click on Window --> Unfreeze panes. 

but by doing that, you cant really scroll left and right without losing the team names

EDIT: Oh.. i just re read that and its asking how i MADE the break. all i did was the same thing.. click window and freeze pane.


----------



## fruitcake

James Jones is on my team


----------



## cpawfan

*Roster Update​*
*Seattle (ghoti)* - LeBron, Bogut, Krstic, Delonte West, Bobby Simmons, Pietrus, Biedrins, Etan Thomas, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Maurice Evans, Daniel Ewing & Picks 360
*New York (The Future7)* - Kobe, Peja, Eddy Curry, Nene, Speedy, Ratliff, Redick & Picks 239, 242, 299, 302, 359
*LA Clippers (MOHeat)* - Wade, Okur, Prince, Duhon, Wilcox, Finley, Sheldon Williams, JR Smith, Arroyo, Najera & Picks 303, 358
*Philadelphia (Miamiballer2k5)* - Jermaine O'Neal, Bibby, Al Harrington, Crawford, MoPete, Posey, Collison, Monta Ellis, Jarron Collins, DerMarr & Picks 304, 357
*Dallas (Captain Obvious)* - Dirk, Rip, Marvin, Jameer Nelson, Battie, Kenny Thomas, Marcus Banks, O'Bryant, Thabo Sefolosha, Delfino & Picks 305, 356
*Minnesota (socco)* - DHo, JHo, Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Barbosa, Diogu, Gerald Green, Eric Snow, David Harrison, Adrian Griffin & Picks 306, 355
*Sacramento (Dark Praetor)* - KG, Cassell, Hughes, Turkoglu, Brezec, Ryan Gomes, Jeffries, Petro, Brent Barry, Shannon Brown & Picks 307, 354
*Phoenix (KiddFan4eva5)* - Yao, Redd, Alston, Stackhouse, Radmanovic, Kurt Thomas, Boykns, Carney, Giricek, Malik Rose & Picks 308, 353
*LA Lakers (Pain5155)* - TMac, Diaw, Marbury, Kwame, Hilton Armstrong, Grant Hill, Fred Jones, Bynum, Kirk Snyder & Picks 292, 309, 352
*Orlando (Lachlanwood32)* - Amare, JET, Boozer, Bargnani, Francis, Granger, Martell, Tinsley, Jackie Butler, Bogans & Picks 310, 351
*Atlanta (master8492)* - Nash, Iggy, Darko, Raja, Zo, Nazr, Rondo, Millsap, Damon Jones, Donta Smith & Picks 311, 350
*New Jersey (GM3)* - Gasol, Odom, Magloire, Telfair, Kevin Martin, Steve Blake, Juan Dixon, Rasho, Songalia, Qyntel Woods & Picks 312, 349
*Boston (Weasel)* - Brand, Rashard, Big Z, TJ Ford, Harpring, Darius Miles, Earl Watson, Trenton Hassell, LaFrentz, Fortson & Picks 313, 348
*Toronto (Kingpin66)* - Pierce, Okafor, S. Livingston, Corey Maggette, Przybilla, Desmond Mason, McDyess, Rasual Butler, Dooling & Picks 287, 314, 347
*Chicago (wadeshaqeddie)* - Arenas, JRich, Nocioni, Gooden, Stromile, Marquis, Foyle, Smush Parker, Brian Cook, McCants & Picks 315, 346
*Detroit (ZÆ)* - AK47, Camby, Kenyon, Bonzi, Mo Williams, Antoine Walker, Korver, Ely, Jaric, Travis Outlaw & Picks 316, 345
*Houston (fruitcake)* - Hinrich, Ricky Davis, Frye, Mobley, Mihm, Antonio Daniels, Sweetney, James Jones, Joey Graham, Elson & Picks 317, 344
*Golden State (ralaw)* - Melo, Felton, Zaza, Varejao, Lorenzen Wright, Salim Stoudamire, Dorrel Wright, Jarvis Hayes, Cedric Simmons, Nate Robinson & Picks 318, 343
*New Orleans (Real)* - AI, Jamison, Dalembert, Rindour, Q, Jalen Rose, Jarret Jack, Jason Collins, Baston, Ager & Picks 319, 342
*San Antonio (gian)* - Bosh, BDavis, Devin Harris, Gay, Al Jefferson, Head, Sergio, Simien, Shawne Williams & Picks 281, 320, 341
*Washington (New Jazzy Nets)* - Marion, Vince, Wally, Derek Fisher, Haywood, Jason Williams, Juwan Howard, Jumaine Jones, David Wesley, & Picks 280, 321, 340
*Milwaukee (Rawse)* - Duncan, Ben Gordon, Deron, Battier, Reggie Evan, Diop, Quinton Ross, Anthony Parker, Jose Calderon, Saer Sene & Picks 322, 339
*Denver (Vuchato)* - Ginobili, Kaman, David West, Mike Miller, Marcus Williams, Aldridge, Ariza, Quincy Douby, Tony Delk, Croshere & Picks 323, 338
*Cleveland (Flash is the Future))* - Shaq, Billups, Bowen, Haslem, Eddie Jones, Tim Thomas, Anthony Johnson, Horry, Doleac, Derek Anderson & Picks 324, 337
*Memphis (Dumpy)* - Ray Allen, Josh Smith, Brevin Knight, Chris Webber, Jeff Foster, Jake Tsakalidis, Joe Smith, David Lee, James Singleton, Lowry & Picks 325, 336
*Charlotte (lukewarmplay)* - Brad Miller, Gerald Wallace, Zach, Foye, Childress, Kendrick Perkins, Charlie Bell, Deshawn Stevenson, Francisco Garcia, Garbajosa & Picks 326, 335
*Portland (deanwoof)* - Artest, Ben Wallace, Morrison, Andre Miller, SAR, Eddie Griffin, Flip Murray, Steven Hunter, Damien Wilkins, Jordan Farmar & Picks 327, 334
*Indiana (cpawfan)* - Chris Paul, RJ, Villanueva, Roy, Sean May, Ronnie Brewer, Gadzurich, Robert Swift, Greg Buckner, Luke Walton & Picks 328, 333
*Miami (Diophantos)* - Kidd, Rasheed, Caron, Mike James, Tyson, Dampier, Ruben, Donyell, Bobby Jackson, Salmons & Picks 329, 332
*Utah (patrick_wandalowski)* - Parker, Joe Johnson, Stephen Jackson, Troy Murphy, PJ Brown, Mike Dunleavy, Damon Stoudamire, Mark Blount, Udrih, Warrick & Picks 330, 331


----------



## cpawfan

The Future7 hasn't responded to any of my recent PMs about his picks, and I haven't found anyone to take over the team, so ralaw is going to adopt the Knicks as a second team to help us complete the draft.


----------



## MOHeat

So what do you guys think of my team? (in my sig)

I targeted versatile players who can rebound, defend and play off of DWade's slashing/playmaking ability and Memo's inside/outside versatility.


----------



## lw32

lukewarmplay said:


> thoughts on this team?
> 
> C: Brad Miller / Kendrick Perkins
> PF: Zach Randolph / Kendrick Perkins
> SF: Josh Childress / Francisco Garcia
> SG: Gerald Williams / DeShawn Stevenson / Francisco Garcia
> PG: Charlie Bell / Randy Foye / Francisco Garcia
> 
> I don't know much about Garcia- I was surprised to see he got so many minutes last year, but I have no idea if he can defend at SF, although Williams can play both positions, so it's not that big a deal.


Will have a hard time hitting a shot. I'd look at starting Foye just to add someone who can create their own offense. Randolph definitely isn't one of my favorites. A bottomless pit who won't kick it back out and has poor percentages. Doesn't hit the block enough. Brad Miller is a solid center, playing him on the high post would be nice, but I'm not sure if Zach's the banger you need to thrive in the frontcourt. Playing Miller in the Webber role would be perfect with a Brand-type banger down low.

Garcia is a decent defender, a long guy. Not a bad bench player. I must admit I was looking at him earlier too.


----------



## Vuchato

any feedback on Nuggets?

MWilliams/Delk
Ginobili/Douby
MMiller/Ariza
West/Aldridge
Kaman/Croshere


----------



## ralaw

Vuchato said:


> any feedback on Nuggets?
> 
> MWilliams/Delk
> Ginobili/Douby
> MMiller/Ariza
> West/Aldridge
> Kaman/Croshere


Your team is smart and will play hard, but expecting anything else beyond that is being hopeful at best. At the very least, your guys could score, but I hope your coach is Don Nelson because defense and this team don't even belong in the same sentence. BTW, I believe Delk signed with a team overseas.


----------



## Dark Praetor

I'm satisfied with my team, though there were a few stupid picks... 

C Primoz Brezec / Johan Petro 
F Kevin Garnett / Ryan Gomes 
F Hedo Turkoglu / Jared Jefferies 
G Larry Hughes / Brent Barry / 
G Sam Cassell / Shannon Brown / Janero Pargo 

Just trying to shore up the front line with my last pick... any thoughts?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*C:* Jermaine O'Neal / Jarron Collins
*PF:* Al Harrington / Nick Collison
*SF:* Morris Peterson / James Posey
*SG:* Jamal Crawford / DerMarr Johnson
*PG:* Mike Bibby / Gary Payton / Monta Ellis

Fast break team with Jermaine O'Neal the force inside. Al Harrington versitile game will allow him to flourish. Mo Pete is a scorer, Jamal has good handels defends well and can score as well. Bibby runs the offense. Jarron Collins is a big man with a bit of range on his jump shot, Nick Collison does the dirty work. Posey is a shutdown defender and three point scorer. DerMarr is another versitile guy who can defend with good handles. Gary Payton is a veteren who would help bring along Monta Ellis. I seriousley believe I have the best team.


----------



## deanwoof

^ there are not enough balls to go around with your team. jermaine imo is only a half court offense type of guy. that's all he's good for on offense - dump the ball to him and let him do the black hole type of thing. bibby a scoring pg. same thing as crawford. mo pete is a great role player as is harrington. 

i really really like your bench, except for collins since i think both of them are crap (and i cant figure out which is which, like it matters haha).


----------



## ZÆ

C - Marcus Camby/Melvin Ely
PF - Kenyon Martin/Antoine Walker/Andray Blatche
SF - Andrei Kirilenko/Travis Outlaw
SG - Bonzi Wells/Kyle Korver
PG - Maurice Williams/Marko Jaric

thoughts? I'm going to tryanddraft acombo guard with my last pick.


----------



## cpawfan

Come one people, we only have a little bit left to go. Make those picks.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

Utah Jazz

PG Tony Parker
SG Joe Johnson
SF Stephen Jackson
PF Troy Murphy
C PJ Brown

6th man Mike Dunleavy

PG Damon Stoudamire
SG Beno Udrih
SF Hakim Warrick
PF Mark Blount
C Jerome James

12th man Lynn Greer


----------



## Vuchato

how exactly did Eddie House last to the 11th?


----------



## deanwoof

because he wasn't on any site's depth charts since he's a free agent most likely and that's what everyone probably uses as a reference on who to pick.


----------



## lukewarmplay

hey, dean, as a portland fan, what do you think of khryapa? i picked him in another draft.


----------



## lw32

Vuchato said:


> how exactly did Eddie House last to the 11th?


Because some teams have better scoring options and don't need any more? He lasted a while, but doesn't fit everyone's needs.


----------



## deanwoof

viktor kryhapa is a great husstle player. he's nocioni w/o the scoring abilities. he'll give 110% every game. ultimate hustle player. he can defend the 4s, run with the 3s. 

he's pretty much unknown outside of portland and people that followed him from russia. and i imagine he'll be hidden in chicago's depth up front, which is why he needs to be sent to another team who needs him. 

on the flip side, i had to flip a coin between humphries and paul davis.


----------



## GNG

Final team:

PG Deron Williams
SG Ben Gordon
SF Shane Battier
PF Tim Duncan
C DeSagana Diop

Bench:
PG Jose Calderon
SG Quinton Ross
SF Anthony Parker
PF Reggie Evans
C Marc Jackson
PG Chucky Atkins
C Saer Sene

Maybe a couple mismatched pieces, but considering how much I gave up to move up and grab Tim Duncan, I'm satisfied with the end result. Obviously, I tried modeling the team after the current Spurs but with more youth, athleticism and outside shooting. I don't know about a championship - I haven't really paid attention to the other rosters - but it's undoubtedly a solid team now with some very nice pieces for later.


----------



## fruitcake

i thought chris andersen was banned or something?


----------



## deanwoof

aye that's what i thought as well. banned for a year right? 

i veto the birdman


----------



## Vuchato

alright I didn't know. I'll go change it.


----------



## MOHeat

Rawse said:


> Final team:
> 
> PG Deron Williams
> SG Ben Gordon
> SF Shane Battier
> PF Tim Duncan
> C DeSagana Diop
> 
> Bench:
> PG Jose Calderon
> SG Quinton Ross
> SF Anthony Parker
> PF Reggie Evans
> C Marc Jackson
> SF Dorell Wright
> C Saer Sene
> 
> Maybe a couple mismatched pieces, but considering how much I gave up to move up and grab Tim Duncan, I'm satisfied with the end result. Obviously, I tried modeling the team after the current Spurs but with more youth, athleticism and outside shooting. I don't know about a championship - I haven't really paid attention to the other rosters - but it's undoubtedly a solid team now with some very nice pieces for later.


D. Wright was picked already @ 198


----------



## GNG

MOHeat said:


> D. Wright was picked already @ 198


Fixed.


----------



## deanwoof

i think it's safe to say that washington and san antonio aren't coming back... and toronto probably wont pick when they are up in a few picks. 


should we just skip toronto and let boston pick just to speed things up 8 hours? and then divide the three remaining teams up between other users/mods just to finish the damn thang?


----------



## ZÆ

*Roster*
C - Marcus Camby / Melvin Ely
PF - Kenyon Martin / Antoine Walker / Andray Blatche
SF - Andrei Kirilenko / Travis Outlaw
SG - Bonzi Wells / Kyle Korver / Marko Jaric
PG - Maurice Williams / Daniel Gibson

Thoughts?


----------



## deanwoof

C - Marcus Camby/Melvin Ely
PF - Kenyon Martin/Antoine Walker/Andray Blatche
SF - Andrei Kirilenko/Travis Outlaw
SG - Bonzi Wells/Kyle Korver/ Marko Jaric
PG - Maurice Williams/Daniel Gibson

I really like your frontcourt of camby, martin and kirilenko. defensivly you are unstoppable inside. all three are shot blocking machines and great help defenders. bonzi and mo williams will benefit because their only job is to score. your second is basicaly lead by antoine walker and kyle korver and i dont know if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet. 

my only concerns with your team are the injury history - camby, martin, kirilenko have all suffered major injuries since they've been in the league and your backcourt off the bench. if williams or wells get in foul trouble, you're pretty much screwed. gibson's a rookie, jaric has been inconsistent, outlaw still doesnt know the game of basketball (coming from a guy that lives in oregon and watches all the blazer games), and korver's just a shooter. 

but like i said, if the team goes w/o injury, you're good to go.


----------



## lukewarmplay

C: Brad Miller / Kendrick Perkins
SG: Gerald Wallace / DeShawn Stevenson
PF: Zach Randolph / Kendrick Perkins / Jorge Garbajosa / Kris Humphries 
PG: Randy Foye / Charlie Bell
SF: Josh Childress / Francisco Garcia / Yaroslav Korolev

so how's this team look? i think i did okay, considering i had to start picking in the late 2nd. i hate randolph, which is why i'm deepest there, but i think this could easily be a playoff team in two seasons.


----------



## Weasel

Team:
PG:TJ Ford
SG: Matt Harpring
F: Rashard Lewis
PF: Elton Brand
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas

Bench:
PG: Earl Watson / Dan Dickau
SG: Trenton Hassell
F: Darius Miles / Keith Van Horn
PF: Danny Fortson
C: Raef LaFrentz


----------



## fruitcake

What do people think about my crappy team?

PG: Kirk Hinrich
SG: Cuttino Mobley
SF: Ricky Davis
PF: Channing Frye
C: Chris Mihm

Bench
PG/SG: Antonio Daniels
PF: Michael Sweetney
SF: James Jones
SG/SF: Joey Graham
C: Francisco Elson
PF/C: Clifford Robinson
PG: Mardy Collins


----------



## deanwoof

> With the 349th pick the New Jersey Nets select Yakhouba Diawara


who the hell is this guy?


----------



## fruitcake

deanwoof said:


> who the hell is this guy?


http://www.insidehoops.com/diawara-nuggets-072606.shtml


----------



## Pain5155

i think ppl are just pulling names outta their a****.


----------



## master8492

fruitcake said:


> What do people think about my crappy team?
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich
> SG: Cuttino Mobley
> SF: Ricky Davis
> PF: Channing Frye
> C: Chris Mihm
> 
> Bench
> PG/SG: Antonio Daniels
> PF: Michael Sweetney
> SF: James Jones
> SG/SF: Joey Graham
> C: Francisco Elson
> PF/C: Clifford Robinson
> PG: Mardy Collins


It's crappy.


----------



## deanwoof

master8492 said:


> It's crappy.


took the words out of my mouth! 

well in all fairness, it's hard to judge your roster since you inherited what halfway through? it may not be the best team talent wise, but your starters are all solid players. yes even chris mihm is solid for all the laker haters. i think you did a heck of a job in the last parts of your draft, picking up collins, uncle cliffy elson and joey graham. 

mobley and davis. two semi headcases, but it seems the last few years they've quieted down and learned how to play team basketball. with hinrich running the show, and frye and mihm doing dirty work, and robinson to beat them up, davis and mobley wouldnt get out of hand. and they're obvoiusly going to be your #1 and 2 options on offense, and i'm sure they wouldnt complain at all.


----------



## deanwoof

i want some outside feedback from my squad:

C - Ben Wallace / Steven Hunter / Paul Davis
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim / Eddie Griffin
SF - Adam Morrison / Viktor Kryhapa
SG - Ron Artest / Flip Murray / Damien Wilkins
PG - Andre Miller / Jordan Farmar


----------



## fruitcake

deanwoof said:


> took the words out of my mouth!
> 
> well in all fairness, it's hard to judge your roster since you inherited what halfway through? it may not be the best team talent wise, but your starters are all solid players. yes even chris mihm is solid for all the laker haters. i think you did a heck of a job in the last parts of your draft, picking up collins, uncle cliffy elson and joey graham.
> 
> mobley and davis. two semi headcases, but it seems the last few years they've quieted down and learned how to play team basketball. with hinrich running the show, and frye and mihm doing dirty work, and robinson to beat them up, davis and mobley wouldnt get out of hand. and they're obvoiusly going to be your #1 and 2 options on offense, and i'm sure they wouldnt complain at all.


ya, my team was a bit of a mess when i inherited it. i had like hinrich, mobley and davis, and 3 consecutive skipped picks or something. 

anyways thx for the compliment


----------



## fruitcake

deanwoof said:


> i want some outside feedback from my squad:
> 
> C - Ben Wallace / Steven Hunter / Paul Davis
> PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim / Eddie Griffin
> SF - Adam Morrison / Viktor Kryhapa
> SG - Ron Artest / Flip Murray / Damien Wilkins
> PG - Andre Miller / Jordan Farmar


Interesting team.

You have a great defensive team, with Ben Wallce and Ron Artest (the DPOYs the last 5 years)

I'm not sure if I would want to start Artest at shooting guard, perhaps you should Flip Murray at SG, Artest at SF, and bring Morrison off the bench? Because currently your 2nd unit is not very strong. 

Your team may have some trouble putting up points, as I am not sure how effective Morrison exactly will be at this point, and your 1st option is Ron Artest who can score, but is not what you usually define as a go-to guy. I like the pick of Damien Wilkins very much, I think he's got the potential to be a very good player, but I don't see him getting many minutes in your current lineup.


----------



## lukewarmplay

deanwoof said:


> i want some outside feedback from my squad:
> 
> C - Ben Wallace / Steven Hunter / Paul Davis
> PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim / Eddie Griffin
> SF - Adam Morrison / Viktor Kryhapa
> SG - Ron Artest / Flip Murray / Damien Wilkins
> PG - Andre Miller / Jordan Farmar


shareef and miller are underperformers for players of their talent levels, and morrison supposedly plays no d. hunters pretty crappy, but i actually like the rest of the bench, and there's no reason khryapa can't play a little pf, since i think griffin would be doing most of the back-up c work. there's no reason, if artest doesn't start throwing his own feces at the crows and remains stable throughout the season, that this team couldn't make the playoffs and possibly pick off a higher-ranked team. a stable artest is that much of a positive.


----------



## Dark Praetor

So my final roster...

C Primoz Brezec / Johan Petro
F Kevin Garnett / Ryan Gomes / Alan Henderson
F Hedo Turkoglu / Jared Jefferies
G Larry Hughes / Brent Barry / Janero Pargo
G Sam Cassell / Shannon Brown

I realise I'm a bit weak up front but other than that I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## fruitcake

have a look at the nets gm draft and pick who you think will win.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=452


----------



## MOHeat

Here's my final team, any feedback...

PG: Duhon/ Arroyo/ McLeod
SG: Wade/ Smith
SF: Prince/ Finley
PF: Wilcox/ Najera/ Turiaf
C: Okur/ S. Williams


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*C:* Jermaine O'Neal / Jarron Collins
*PF:* Al Harrington / Nick Collison / Malik Allen
*SF:* Morris Peterson / James Posey
*SG:* Jamal Crawford / DerMarr Johnson
*PG:* Mike Bibby / Gary Payton / Monta Ellis

So what do you guys think of my final product.


----------



## deanwoof

MOHeat said:


> Here's my final team, any feedback...
> 
> PG: Duhon/ Arroyo/ McLeod
> SG: Wade/ Smith
> SF: Prince/ Finley
> PF: Wilcox/ Najera/ Turiaf
> C: Okur/ S. Williams


you have very strong guards and wing players. wade of course is phenomenal. with the exception of finley, they are all very young players. your first unit shouldnt have many problems, except defense inside. while your bigs arent the best rebounders, your guards are all excellent at it and would make up for the lack of rebouding by committee. 

your roster is really small. okur is the only guy that's 7 feet tall. najera, williams and turiaf are all 6'9" tops. 

however is smith grows as a player, and he could very well do that, he would be a great 6th man who could spell any of the guards just by sliding wade over to PG.


----------



## Pain5155

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> *C:* Jermaine O'Neal / Jarron Collins
> *PF:* Al Harrington / Nick Collison / Malik Allen
> *SF:* Morris Peterson / James Posey
> *SG:* Jamal Crawford / DerMarr Johnson
> *PG:* Mike Bibby / Gary Payton / Monta Ellis
> 
> So what do you guys think of my final product.


bench is pretty bad, solid starting 5.


----------



## fruitcake

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=452 

Vote for the ECF/WCF


----------



## deanwoof

ok so can someone (maybe even me) just finish out the draft? 

i'm curious to run it through nba live/2k7.


----------



## cpawfan

deanwoof said:


> ok so can someone (maybe even me) just finish out the draft?
> 
> i'm curious to run it through nba live/2k7.


Go ahead and make the selections


----------



## socco

*Minnesota Timberwolves*
*C* Dwight Howard/David Harrison
*PF* Ike Diogu/Tyrus Thomas
*SF* Luol Deng/Gerald Green/Adrian Griffin
*SG* Josh Howard/Tony Allen
*PG* Eric Snow/Leandro Barbosa/Lindsey Hunter


Eh? I'm quite happy with how I drafted. Any input?


----------



## cpawfan

I'd like everyone to list their 5 favorite teams in the following categories 

best young team
best defensive team
team most likely to get a coach fired
best running team


----------



## GM3

*Best young team:* Seattle, Clippers, Minnesota,Indiana, Golden Stante
* best defensive team: *Detroit, Miami, Milwaukee, Portland, Cleveland
* team most likely to get a coach fired: *New Orleans, New York, Lakers, Toronto, Philadelphia
* best running team: *Indiana, Atlanta, Miami, New Orleands, Clippers


----------



## Feed_Dwight

I couldn't think of 5 for all of them, but here's what I got:

Best young team: Orlando
best defensive team: Chicago, Cleveland, San Antonio, Detroit, Miami
team most likely to get a coach fired: New York, Houston, Lakers, New Orleans, Seattle
best running team: Pheonix, Clippers


----------



## Flash is the Future

I'm pretty happy with my team. Might need a little more offense though. Thoughts? (Check my Sig)


----------

